# contradictory information yet again about dog walking!



## {97702} (25 March 2020)

Apparently these are being handed out to dog walkers in ‘popular’ dog walking areas..... 



That *isn’t* what the government guidelines actually say, so it’s a shame whoever wrote them can’t write plain English....


----------



## Leo Walker (25 March 2020)

Has it come from the police?


----------



## {97702} (25 March 2020)

Yes

The actual guidance on the gov.uk website says....




can someone tell me where that says you cannot travel to perform your exercise??!! Are we meant to be psychic?


----------



## ester (25 March 2020)

Their twitter bod is quite repetitive...


----------



## benz (25 March 2020)

It is not contradictory to the gov.uk website, quite clearly says you must stay at home apart from essential travel. It is contradictory to Michael Gove’s statement that it’s ok to drive somewhere to exercise. I think the police are right.

https://www.gov.uk/coronavirus


----------



## {97702} (25 March 2020)

I’ve quoted the government website above - it doesn’t say not to travel.... 

Clearly I expect a higher level of written English than most of the UK from our government 🙄


----------



## benz (25 March 2020)

Sorry Levrier, it quite clearly says not to travel. On the announcements section near the top (by the luminous green lines) it says ‘You must stay at home apart from essential travel or you may be fined’


----------



## Honey08 (25 March 2020)

I agree with the police.  I live in a rural area with lots of footpaths.  It’s like a motorway- endless walkers and runners, gateways blocked, lanes full of cars.  I feel like driving to the empty town centres for a bit of space.

And no it doesn’t say not to travel, but it says don’t make any non essential journeys - you can walk your dog where you live, going elsewhere to walk them is not essential..


----------



## {97702} (25 March 2020)

benz said:



			Sorry Levrier, it quite clearly says not to travel. On the announcements section near the top (by the luminous green lines) it says ‘You must stay at home apart from essential travel or you may be fined’
		
Click to expand...

yes and when you click on that click for more information it takes you to what I posted....


----------



## {97702} (25 March 2020)

Honey08 said:



			I agree with the police.  I live in a rural area with lots of footpaths.  It’s like a motorway- endless walkers and runners, gateways blocked, lanes full of cars.  I feel like driving to the empty town centres for a bit of space.

And no it doesn’t say not to travel, but it says don’t make any non essential journeys - you can walk your dog where you live, going elsewhere to walk them is not essential..
		
Click to expand...

I live in a rural area too ironically enough, I just happen to live in a large village/small town filled with people who have zero concept of social distancing.

As I said yesterday, I cannot believe that it is a better option for me to walk my dogs in the local crowded arboretum with a load of other folk who have no idea about keeping their distance, when I can go alone to my local woods and walk my dogs without encountering another soul or touching anything


----------



## {97702} (25 March 2020)

ester said:



			Their twitter bod is quite repetitive...
		
Click to expand...

I don’t follow ‘their Twitter bod’


----------



## DabDab (25 March 2020)

Levrier said:



			I live in a rural area too ironically enough, I just happen to live in a large village/small town filled with people who have zero concept of social distancing.

As I said yesterday, I cannot believe that it is a better option for me to walk my dogs in the local crowded arboretum with a load of other folk who have no idea about keeping their distance, when I can go alone to my local woods and walk my dogs without encountering another soul or touching anything
		
Click to expand...

I completely understand what you're saying, and don't think how you exercise your dogs in contrary to the spirit of the gvt guidance at all. However, the logical end point of your argument means that people can drive in their droves to popular walking spots to 'exercise' and walk their dogs, which exactly the behaviour that the gvt is trying to stop right now.


----------



## {97702} (25 March 2020)

Hmmm - shame it is having no effect whatsoever 🙄 I do try not to be this pedantic usually but I bloody hate poorly articulated instructions like this, and whilst I understand that the government want to simplify everything for people they really aren’t doing us any favours with over-simplification and contradictory advice.

I’ll just sit and mutter to myself in future.... 🙄😊😊


----------



## ester (25 March 2020)

Levrier said:



			I don’t follow ‘their Twitter bod’
		
Click to expand...

neither do I but I thought I would look to see if anyone had asked them about it that's all.


----------



## benz (25 March 2020)

Honestly I see it very clearly and I’m struggling to see where the ambiguity is (on the website I mean, not with mixed messages coming from different MPs on that I would absolutely agree!)

-the title of the announcement states it in no uncertain terms
-the accompanying document mentions travel only in relation to going to work
-the final paragraph states you must minimise your time spent outside the home

while I would agree that the document does not explicitly state I cannot drive to a popular dog walking spot, my common sense (and of course the title of the announcement) tells me otherwise. It also doesn’t state I can’t drive to 3 towns over to go to my fave supermarket but it’s quite clear that i shouldn’t do that.

I understand your POV and it will be hard for you to walk the dogs, it’s going to be hard on all of us, but unfortunately for these next few weeks (hopefully just weeks!) we need to stay at home. That is the clear overriding message. The more people flount it the more restrictions will come into place. Just stay at home, if you need to leave your home for any essential reason you are outside for the shortest amount of time possible. As inconvenient as that is, we can all save lives by doing it so why wouldn’t you?


----------



## Keith_Beef (25 March 2020)

The guidance could be really clear and easy to understand, as is the French guidance, which states that your going out for either your own exercise or for taking out a pet is limited to a radius of 1km of your home for a duration of one hour.




			Déplacements brefs, dans la limite d'une heure quotidienne et dans un rayon maximal d'un kilomètre autour du domicile, liés soit à l'activité physique individuelle des personnes... soit aux besoins des animaux de compagnie.
		
Click to expand...

Simples, eek.

I sometimes think that the British authorities (be they central or local government) try so hard to "dumb down" the text that they end up making the text useless.


----------



## {97702} (25 March 2020)

Keith_Beef said:



			The guidance could be really clear and easy to understand, as is the French guidance, which states that your going out for either your own exercise or for taking out a pet is limited to a radius of 1km of your home for a duration of one hour.



Simples, eek.

I sometimes think that the British authorities (be they central or local government) try so hard to "dumb down" the text that they end up making the text useless.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you KB - my point exactly


----------



## {97702} (25 March 2020)

benz said:



			Honestly I see it very clearly and I’m struggling to see where the ambiguity is (on the website I mean, not with mixed messages coming from different MPs on that I would absolutely agree!)

-the title of the announcement states it in no uncertain terms
-the accompanying document mentions travel only in relation to going to work
-the final paragraph states you must minimise your time spent outside the home

while I would agree that the document does not explicitly state I cannot drive to a popular dog walking spot, my common sense (and of course the title of the announcement) tells me otherwise. It also doesn’t state I can’t drive to 3 towns over to go to my fave supermarket but it’s quite clear that i shouldn’t do that.

I understand your POV and it will be hard for you to walk the dogs, it’s going to be hard on all of us, but unfortunately for these next few weeks (hopefully just weeks!) we need to stay at home. That is the clear overriding message. The more people flount it the more restrictions will come into place. Just stay at home, if you need to leave your home for any essential reason you are outside for the shortest amount of time possible. As inconvenient as that is, we can all save lives by doing it so why wouldn’t you?
		
Click to expand...

Before you lecture me on social responsibility (which I have a rather good awareness of given the job I do) could I suggest you actually read my posts, where I clearly explain that the actions I would prefer to take involve far LESS risk to the general public than the government guidelines? If they did not, of course I wouldn’t be wanting to do them - I’m not stupid


----------



## Umbongo (25 March 2020)

I live in a city in NZ. Luckily I do have some outdoor space near my house. However I spend my weekends hiking for 6-8 hours a day, sometimes overnight. I thought I would be able to drive 30-60 minutes to the hills where it is quieter. It made sense to me. However our PM has advised to stay local, and to think about how driving around for non essential activities will mean more frequent fuel stops & more risk of breaking down or accidents. Putting petrol services and breakdown recovery staff/police/ambulances etc at more risk unnecessarily. Guidance still seems a little unclear. But I will be sticking to the hills behind my house, and dogs on leads. It's not for ever (hopefully).


----------



## vallin (26 March 2020)

The problem with driving somewhere to a less crowded place is that, yes, you possibly increase your social isolation (depending on how many other people have had the same idea) but you increase your risk of an RTA, breakdown etc all of which would then increase pressure on the NHS. The advise is stay home and be outside for as little time as possible. Driving somewhere increases your time outside and is therefore against the spirit, if not the exact wording, of the information. And if you want clarity like the French, don't worry, that's where we're headed because people continue to take the piss.


----------



## ycbm (26 March 2020)

I think it is perfectly clear that 'you should be minimising time spent outside of the home'  is not compatible with driving anywhere to walk your dog or take any other form of exercise. 

That is  not to say that I think that is sensible advice.  It would, for example. Be a lot more sensible for people to drive five miles to my quiet bit of countryside and walk here than in the crowded parks in town.

But unfortunately, because of the idiots, we have to have a one rule fits all approach. There are large parts of the country locked down simply because the major towns need to be, for example. 

.


----------



## PapaverFollis (26 March 2020)

This is very silly but it made me laugh. 😁


----------



## Pinkvboots (26 March 2020)

I actually agree with the police as well people shouldn't be driving to areas to walk, I live opposite a very well known dog walking area during the week I see mainly paid dog walkers, some days when I ride or walk over there I don't see a soul, this week it's heaving with walkers and cyclists and I can see all there parked cars along the road, they shouldn't be driving here.


----------



## Karran (26 March 2020)

Its hard. I've been out volunteering after working and taking dogs with me so they also have change of scenery and on the way home we can stop at the park and have our one walk. I live in Greenwich (zone 3)
The nearest park to me is a 5 min walk but goes past shops that are still open and takes me 9 mins (timed!) to walk around. Its flat and devoid of trees apart from one small row of bushes.
The park i've stopped off at is a 5 min drive from my house, i'm less likely to pass anyone on the way, its easier to maintain social distancing as larger, has hills, trees and squirrels so I can walk around in one hour and all three of us have decent exercise. Now i feel I shouldnt be taking the dogs with me and limiting myself to that walkable park, but that also means i'm going out more as i'll be walking them, more risk of passing people on the way etc,and then after work going out and doing my errands, plus still popping up to the yard to see to my part-loan on my days.

Normally we drive 40 mins at weekends to Kent to do a good 7 or 9 mile adventure. I obviously wont do that but now I feel guilty about taking dogs out with me!


----------



## {97702} (26 March 2020)

vallin said:



			The problem with driving somewhere to a less crowded place is that, yes, you possibly increase your social isolation (depending on how many other people have had the same idea) but you increase your risk of an RTA, breakdown etc all of which would then increase pressure on the NHS. The advise is stay home and be outside for as little time as possible. Driving somewhere increases your time outside and is therefore against the spirit, if not the exact wording, of the information. And if you want clarity like the French, don't worry, that's where we're headed because people continue to take the piss.
		
Click to expand...

About time really, if the government had been clear from the start we wouldn’t have had half the issues we have experienced over the past couple of weeks 🙄


----------



## ycbm (26 March 2020)

PapaverFollis said:








This is very silly but it made me laugh. 😁
		
Click to expand...


🤣😂🤣😂🤣😂🤣😂🤣😂🤣😂🤣


----------



## {97702} (26 March 2020)

PapaverFollis said:








This is very silly but it made me laugh. 😁
		
Click to expand...

Someone sent me this on Facebook - really good 😂😂


----------



## {97702} (26 March 2020)

I know it’s absolutely nothing to do with dogs, but this also really made me laugh....




__ https://www.facebook.com/1085521644/posts/10222750280960716


----------



## vallin (26 March 2020)

Levrier said:



			About time really, if the government had been clear from the start we wouldn’t have had half the issues we have experienced over the past couple of weeks 🙄
		
Click to expand...

Again that's very easy to say. The government is working off information from the scientific community. Originally it was thought that, given the relatively low transmission rate, herd immunity could be reached without overwhelming the NHS, assuming the public obeyed social distancing to reduce the rate further. People didn't so that option is no longer viable. Hence the change in government policy. Now we have to isolate for an infinite amount of time until either an effective vaccine is produce, an effective treatment is produced, or herd immunity is reached. I cannot stand BoJo but there's no point blaming him or the government, they can only with off the information available. (And you can say look to Italy but given the difference in social structure and demographic there is only so much that can be extrapolated)


----------



## ycbm (26 March 2020)

Levrier said:



			I know it’s absolutely nothing to do with dogs, but this also really made me laugh....




__ https://www.facebook.com/1085521644/posts/10222750280960716



Click to expand...


😅🤣😂😅🤣😂😅🤣😂😅🤣😂😅🤣😂


----------



## lamlyn2012 (26 March 2020)

Sorry, haven't read all posts, but Govt guidance is that you should definitly NOT be travelling to places to walk your dog.


----------



## {97702} (26 March 2020)

vallin said:



			Again that's very easy to say. The government is working off information from the scientific community. Originally it was thought that, given the relatively low transmission rate, herd immunity could be reached without overwhelming the NHS, assuming the public obeyed social distancing to reduce the rate further. People didn't so that option is no longer viable. Hence the change in government policy. Now we have to isolate for an infinite amount of time until either an effective vaccine is produce, an effective treatment is produced, or herd immunity is reached. I cannot stand BoJo but there's no point blaming him or the government, they can only with off the information available. (And you can say look to Italy but given the difference in social structure and demographic there is only so much that can be extrapolated)
		
Click to expand...

In all honesty I’m not interested in getting into a political debate on a dog page, but I’ve seen plenty of evidence which shows that the governments approach in the early days was fundamentally flawed regardless of whose advice it was based on.  I would trawl through and find the relevant links, but I’ve got a job interview to prepare for in 1/2 an hour.  I would be equally critical of the governments approach whether Keir Starmer had decided to adopt that approach or that idiot we have as PM at the moment.


----------



## leflynn (26 March 2020)

lamlyn2012 said:



			Sorry, haven't read all posts, but Govt guidance is that you should definitly NOT be travelling to places to walk your dog.
		
Click to expand...

 This, its not essential to drive your dog to walk somewhere - it's nice to therefore not essential.

I saw an explanation that said if you can choose to do it or not, then its not essential and shouldn't be done.


----------



## Cahill (26 March 2020)

my observation from my house-only the same one or two dogs are usually walked past my house each day.(semi rural and no pavements).
lost count of how many in the last few days and they are all pulling their owners along like they have never been walked before,where do they all come from?all sorts big and small,they must be fairly local but it is making me wonder.


----------



## skinnydipper (26 March 2020)

Levrier said:



			I know it’s absolutely nothing to do with dogs, but this also really made me laugh....




__ https://www.facebook.com/1085521644/posts/10222750280960716



Click to expand...


Priceless.  Thanks for sharing, Lev.


----------



## paddy555 (26 March 2020)

ycbm said:



			That is  not to say that I think that is sensible advice.  It would, for example. Be a lot more sensible for people to drive five miles to my quiet bit of countryside and walk here than in the crowded parks in town.


.
		
Click to expand...

which is exactly what they did last week end. They all drove to the countryside, in our case Dartmoor. The roads were totally choked. All they did was to bring the possibility of  the virus into a rural area that was previously self contained. 
To my  mind they shouldn't be locking down the towns. If people are too stupid to heed advice (advice not being forced to) then let them spread it. They should be locking the countryside and rural villages etc down to protect the rest of us. 

Devon and Cornwall police have said twice on the news that taking a car to walk the dogs is not allowed.


----------



## Penny Less (26 March 2020)

Then again there are the professional dog walkers who are collecting various dogs and  driving them to green areas walk them. So they are allowed to do that as part of a business but private owners aren' t. So shall I set myself up in business as a dog walker , very co nfusing


----------



## honetpot (26 March 2020)

We are on a spur of a very under used footpath that runs along our land, not any more is it under used. More people to have more time to walk further, and if you have one walk a day it makes sense to make the most of it. 
  If you take you car out that is one more for the police to worry about stopping to find out if they have a valid reason to be out. I need some fertiliser for my paddocks, I have just been through in my head the documents I will have to take with me in case I am stopped, I don't need a tonne bag. Cattle feed I order in bulk bags.
  I think the goverment are trying to get people to use their 'common sense', and not be prescriptive, unfortuately people have shown how selfess and greedy they are. Its not a game, what can we get away with and not get caught, and how many the dog ate my homework excuses can I think up to justify what I am doing.
  My help is also a dog trainer/walker, many of her clients have cancelled, so the ones that are left will be ill or working and have no alternative but to use her. I have cut her days but I still need her for heavy work, so I save it up for 'her' days, and she is working alone. I assume there will be a lot of volunteers walking peoples dogs for people who have been advised not to go out at all.


----------



## Penny Less (26 March 2020)

Honetpot, but that means contact with other people? My dog walker has cancelled coming to me.
I know everyones circumstances are different. My friend has two bad hips, she takes her dogs in the car to the park so she can let them off while she slowly bumbles round, like me she has no garden to speak of.


----------



## vallin (26 March 2020)

Penny Less said:



			Then again there are the professional dog walkers who are collecting various dogs and  driving them to green areas walk them. So they are allowed to do that as part of a business but private owners aren' t. So shall I set myself up in business as a dog walker , very co nfusing
		
Click to expand...

My dog walkers have shut their business down for the time being which is what I think most should be doing apart from being out key workers and the vulnerable to minimise contact.


----------



## satinbaze (26 March 2020)

Penny Less said:



			Then again there are the professional dog walkers who are collecting various dogs and  driving them to green areas walk them. So they are allowed to do that as part of a business but private owners aren' t. So shall I set myself up in business as a dog walker , very co nfusing
		
Click to expand...

 All professional dog walkers in my area have closed their businesses.


----------



## ester (26 March 2020)

dog walkers closed here too.


----------



## SpringArising (26 March 2020)

Levrier said:



			Before you lecture me on social responsibility (which I have a rather good awareness of given the job I do) could I suggest you actually read my posts, where I clearly explain that the actions I would prefer to take involve far LESS risk to the general public than the government guidelines? If they did not, of course I wouldn’t be wanting to do them - I’m not stupid
		
Click to expand...

Well the problem is that if everyone thought that way then everyone would be out in droves driving to those 'remote' areas. Stopping off to get fuel, or a drink, or a snack, and probably spreading it further. 

Driving to take the dog for a scenic walk isn't essential travel. The guidelines aren't hard to follow.


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (26 March 2020)

Apparently last weekend my local beach (Jurassic coast, Devon) was more packed-out than any Bank Holiday!

On Tuesday, I was working, and went back via a local common. This was AFTER the lockdown dictat, and the place was crawling with people out walking...........


----------



## The Trooper (26 March 2020)

I think we're going to see and feel the Police coming down hard once they have the power to enforce the lock down. I've already seen an increased Police presence out patrolling and have heard numerous reports about people being stopped and questioned.


----------



## conkers (26 March 2020)

I have never seen so many people using the park that my house backs on to.  And people are walking past my front door with dogs that I have never seen before.  
The park is big enough to cope as long as people are sensible and give way when they need to pass.  I am walking my dog at 6am when there are still very few people around.


----------



## {97702} (26 March 2020)

SpringArising said:



			Well the problem is that if everyone thought that way then everyone would be out in droves driving to those 'remote' areas. Stopping off to get fuel, or a drink, or a snack, and probably spreading it further.

Driving to take the dog for a scenic walk isn't essential travel. The guidelines aren't hard to follow.
		
Click to expand...

Not sure where you get the idea that I’m “taking the dog for a scenic walk” - I’m driving 10 minutes down the road 🙄


----------



## SpringArising (26 March 2020)

Levrier said:



			Not sure where you get the idea that I’m “taking the dog for a scenic walk” - I’m driving 10 minutes down the road 🙄
		
Click to expand...

So you're _not_ driving somewhere to take your dog for a walk?

These rules apply to everyone - regardless of whether it's a 10 minute drive or an hour's drive.


----------



## FinnishLapphund (26 March 2020)

Why does Levrier look so tired?


Because she's out walking her dogs at 3 in the night to avoid the idiots who doesn't get social distancing.


----------



## Moobli (26 March 2020)

My local Council have closed all beach car parks after last weekend's fiasco.  National Trust, Forestry Commission and other rural organisations are closing or have closed car parks because people can't use a little common sense.  I agree that there are conflicting messages from different organisations and it would seem reasonable to drive a few minutes to walk the dog or take other exercise where you won't come into contact with anyone else.  But unfortunately when everyone has the same idea these quiet, out of the way places become heaving and there is the potential for the disease to be brought to an area where it previously wasn't, or to be taken back.  

It would seem we need to see the bodies begin to mount up before some people (not speaking about anybody here) will start to take this seriously.  Yes there is inconvenience for us all, but a little inconvenience for a period of time could save someone's life.  Your actions could save someone's life (or conversely take it).  Be sensible and stay at home as much as possible.


----------



## AdorableAlice (26 March 2020)

Penny Less said:



			Then again there are the professional dog walkers who are collecting various dogs and  driving them to green areas walk them. So they are allowed to do that as part of a business but private owners aren' t. So shall I set myself up in business as a dog walker , very co nfusing
		
Click to expand...

They are in breach of government guidance.  The dog walkers will be in for a shock when Corvid 19 has passed as they will be looking at licensing regulation.

No one should be conducting a dog walking business, it is not a key worker activity, there is breach of travelling and a very high risk of spreading the disease.  Corvid 19 does not move by itself, it needs us to spread it and by god aren't some people managing to spread it very efficiently.


----------



## angrybird1 (26 March 2020)

I think the government is concentrating on trying to help save lives.  As much as our horses and dogs are very important to us I don't think their main concern is writing laws about what we can and can't do.
I'd think that its up to us to use common sense.


----------



## PapaverFollis (26 March 2020)

I think we could end up in full lock down, dogs out for pees and poops, with distance limits from home only if you don't have a garden to be honest.  Which will be shite. But might be necessary.

The dogs will cope with this even if we think they won't.

Really don't think dog walkers should be working. Especially visiting multiple households.


----------



## Penny Less (26 March 2020)

Well today, our local nature reserve is busy with dog lovers who often  walk their dogs further afield in rural areas from their cars, so
that decree has sort of backfired. Before you say  how I so I know where they walk, they are all from my estate so we used to chat when passing.Now they are all where I usually walk !


----------



## Penny Less (26 March 2020)

AdorableAlice said:



			They are in breach of government guidance.  The dog walkers will be in for a shock when Corvid 19 has passed as they will be looking at licensing regulation.

No one should be conducting a dog walking business, it is not a key worker activity, there is breach of travelling and a very high risk of spreading the disease.  Corvid 19 does not move by itself, it needs us to spread it and by god aren't some people managing to spread it very efficiently.
		
Click to expand...

But they are self employed so is that not allowed then? Local tradesmen who are self employed are still working in peoples houses.


----------



## Meredith (26 March 2020)

[QUOTE="Penny Less, post: 14230272, member: 59347"Local tradesmen who are self employed are still working in peoples houses.[/QUOTE]

Surely not?
My son in law has suspended his small plumbing business. He put a post on it’s Facebook page expressing his apologies but
Family is the most important thing to him and he would not risk infecting them or anyone else.


----------



## conniegirl (26 March 2020)

Penny Less said:



			But they are self employed so is that not allowed then? Local tradesmen who are self employed are still working in peoples houses.
		
Click to expand...

No it isn't, the only tradespeople who should be going into others houses are emergency plumbers/electricians etc


----------



## Penny Less (26 March 2020)

Next door neighbour but one has had the workmen  in fitting a new kitchen for 2 days !  They are police officers( the owners not the tradesmen )


----------



## Penny Less (26 March 2020)

When I moved here from London you could walk straight out onto the countryside on several paths, which is one reason we got our first dog. Now all those fields  have been built on and apart from the recreation ground there are not many areas to walk on. I do mourn how our town used to be, hardly any traffic, coming from Ealing it was like heaven !


----------



## bonny (26 March 2020)

Penny Less said:



			Next door neighbour but one has had the workmen  in fitting a new kitchen for 2 days !  They are police officers( the owners not the tradesmen )
		
Click to expand...

Mine is getting a new bathroom and a hous up the road is having a loft conversion !


----------



## Amymay (26 March 2020)

ester said:



			dog walkers closed here too.
		
Click to expand...

And here. Me included.


----------



## {97702} (26 March 2020)

SpringArising said:



			So you're _not_ driving somewhere to take your dog for a walk?

These rules apply to everyone - regardless of whether it's a 10 minute drive or an hour's drive.
		
Click to expand...

Sigh.....I am driving for 10 minutes to take my dogs for a walk not because it is scenic, or I fancy a change, or it's a nice day but because I prefer to avoid other idiot dog walkers when I'm out.  What I do NOT do on those 10 minute journeys is stop as you have suggested to potentially spread the virus by stopping off for fuel, or to get a drink or a snack.  I go straight there, I touch nothing except my own car and my own dogs, I see nobody else, I return home.

Yes the point has been made that this is against Government guidelines, as totally illogical as that seems in these particular circumstances.


----------



## conniegirl (26 March 2020)

Levrier said:



			hen I'm out. What I do NOT do on those 10 minute journeys is stop as you have suggested to potentially spread the virus by stopping off for fuel, or to get a drink or a snack. I go straight there, I touch nothing except my own car and my own dogs, I see nobody else, I return home.

Yes the point has been made that this is against Government guidelines, as totally illogical as that seems in these particular circumstances.
		
Click to expand...

Do you have a magically refilling fuel tank?

And by taking your car out you put yourself at risk of a car accident and thus a potential drain on NHS resources.


----------



## {97702} (26 March 2020)

conniegirl said:



			Do you have a magically refilling fuel tank?

And by taking your car out you put yourself at risk of a car accident and thus a potential drain on NHS resources.
		
Click to expand...

Not sure how many MPG your car does, but I find I can do many 10 minute journeys on one tank of fuel  

I have already said, I accept this is against Government guidelines, so no need to keep labouring the point....


----------



## Penny Less (26 March 2020)

You do this if you are taking your car to shop surely ? ( thats for conniegirl)


----------



## {97702} (26 March 2020)

FinnishLapphund said:



			Why does Levrier look so tired?


Because she's out walking her dogs at 3 in the night to avoid the idiots who doesn't get social distancing.
		
Click to expand...

No I look so tired because I am fed up with having endless discussions with the Virology experts who now infest social media and want to Ram Their Point Of View Down Your Throat At Every Possible Chance...... it just gets tedious.  I know what the Government guidelines are, I am entitled to state that in my particular case I feel they are inappropriate, everyone else is entitled to say how wrong they think I am and what a dreadful terrible person I am for even expressing such views, but quite frankly it just gets really boring.  None of us are stupid, we all know what we should be doing, we are all doing it - end of as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## conniegirl (26 March 2020)

Penny Less said:



			You do this if you are taking your car to shop surely ? ( thats for conniegirl)
		
Click to expand...

Shopping is an essential task so the risk/benefit ratio has been deemed acceptable in that case. 
I don't infact take my car to the shop, I walk.


----------



## conniegirl (26 March 2020)

Levrier said:



			No I look so tired because I am fed up with having endless discussions with the Virology experts who now infest social media and want to Ram Their Point Of View Down Your Throat At Every Possible Chance...... it just gets tedious.  I know what the Government guidelines are, I am entitled to state that in my particular case I feel they are inappropriate, everyone else is entitled to say how wrong they think I am and what a dreadful terrible person I am for even expressing such views, but quite frankly it just gets really boring.  None of us are stupid, we all know what we should be doing, we are all doing it - end of as far as I'm concerned.
		
Click to expand...

except clearly you don't and it is because of people like you that we are headed for a full lockdown with very strict rules like france.


----------



## planete (26 March 2020)

We are stopping driving the dogs to our isolated local places, only from fear of busybodies, but I agree totally with Lévrier.  It is highly illogical to have to walk the dogs in restricted spaces such as pavements when you have miles of wilderness just a short car ride away as some of us have.  You cannot increase the number of coronavirus cases if you touch nothing and meet nobody surely?


----------



## conniegirl (26 March 2020)

until another 100 people have the same idea as you and then you end up with what happened last weekend.


----------



## skinnydipper (26 March 2020)

I normally drive 5 mins to a quiet community woodland where I can usually avoid people.  I drive rather than walk along an A road busy with heavy goods vehicles and plonkers with excessively loud exhausts which scare my noise phobic dog.

To comply with the guidelines I have been walking there from home and it is nightmare.  Not only do we have the traffic but all the creatures who have appeared out of the woodwork suddenly in need of exercise who are cluttering up the pavement and narrow paths along the road.  They would have been quite happy to brush shoulders or pant all over us and I was constantly risking our lives going on to the road or crossing the road to avoid them.  Only one chap out running crossed over when he saw us and I thanked him.

I am hoping that that these people who have only just discovered a world outside their front door will be like the gym goers in the New Year and we will soon see the back of them.


----------



## {97702} (26 March 2020)

conniegirl said:



			except clearly you don't and it is because of people like you that we are headed for a full lockdown with very strict rules like france.
		
Click to expand...

How on earth do you know what I am doing and what I am not doing????  Answer - you don't.

Stop assuming.

And "people like me"??  How to make yourself look very silly in one post


----------



## Penny Less (26 March 2020)

Well Lev at least you wont be having a flat battery like I did when I needed to go to a hospital appointment.


----------



## {97702} (26 March 2020)

planete said:



			We are stopping driving the dogs to our isolated local places, only from fear of busybodies, but I agree totally with Lévrier.  It is highly illogical to have to walk the dogs in restricted spaces such as pavements when you have miles of wilderness just a short car ride away as some of us have.  You cannot increase the number of coronavirus cases if you touch nothing and meet nobody surely?
		
Click to expand...

Well it will be assumed you are still doing that regardless of whether you are actually doing it or not....because someone on an internet forum knows your movements SO much better than you do


----------



## LJF0664 (26 March 2020)

I'm taking my dogs with me when I go to the yard to look after my horse - I can get straight from private property onto the trans pennine trail via quiet footpaths, which means I very rarely see anyone. This feels reasonable, as I am making the journey anyway, but I'm still worried about getting stopped and challenged as to why I'm taking the dogs out in the car


----------



## ycbm (26 March 2020)

Wrong thread.


----------



## Clodagh (26 March 2020)

I think the trouble is everyone is translating the rules to fit in with what they want to do. Few people are thinking what is best for the community. Dogs can cope without a long walk - especially greyhounds I think? - or go really early in the morning.
I work in a supermarket and have seen pretty well every form of stupid over the last few weeks.


----------



## bonny (26 March 2020)

Clodagh said:



			I think the trouble is everyone is translating the rules to fit in with what they want to do. Few people are thinking what is best for the community. Dogs can cope without a long walk - especially greyhounds I think? - or go really early in the morning.
I work in a supermarket and have seen pretty well every form of stupid over the last few weeks.
		
Click to expand...

Ditto this, there seems to be lots of people just carrying on regardless and for some people the lockdown has made no difference to their lives.


----------



## conniegirl (26 March 2020)

Levrier said:



			How on earth do you know what I am doing and what I am not doing????  Answer - you don't.

Stop assuming.

And "people like me"??  How to make yourself look very silly in one post 

Click to expand...

No it is you that is clearly the idiot. You have already said you are taking your dog in the car. Therefore going against government advice and that is the whole reason we are going to end up on full lock down.


----------



## Rowreach (26 March 2020)

It looks like the police are starting to tell people that putting their dogs in the car to take them out for walks is big nope.


----------



## TPO (26 March 2020)

bonny said:



			Ditto this, there seems to be lots of people just carrying on regardless and for some people the lockdown has made no difference to their lives.
		
Click to expand...

Nicola Sturgeon has said that if your life hasnt changed or been impacted then you are not following the rules/guidance properly


----------



## Clodagh (26 March 2020)

At work today(I am very local) 2 people who travel in from the next nearest town were pulled over and asked where they were going and why.


----------



## Smitty (26 March 2020)

I want this over asap with least loss of lives or liberty.

I was I admit confused over the ruling in the beginning, not helped by BBC website saying what I wanted to hear and a Govt Minister seeming to compound that but have so far only walked from home and will continue to do so.

There must be reasons why they do not want people driving about which may not make sense to those of us that have people free walks a 5 min drive from home, but so be it.

So far I have followed the guidelines to the letter, and am just grateful that we still have a degree of liberty.  I dread a complete lockdown which I fear may happen if the fairly lax restrictions in comparison to other countries are continuously flouted.


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (26 March 2020)

Police in our town today pulling vehicles over,  asking reason for being out,  noting registration details so can be flagged up if pulled again. Just need them to spread out into the villages and surrounding areas.
Commons car parks now shut, folk told to go home and stay there, to walk their dogs from home instead. Police pressing things home but obviously wont be able to reach everyone,  shame.


----------



## PapaverFollis (26 March 2020)

Even my sad little life has been impacted. 😂


----------



## {97702} (26 March 2020)

That’s because the legislation was finally enacted today - naturally it differs from the Government guidance, for example no stipulation that you can only exercise once a day?

All police services will be enforcing the law now, rather than trying to get people to follow guidance


----------



## CorvusCorax (26 March 2020)

I have the opposite problem to Lev. Sort of 
I live in a town at the start of a linear walk, I literally turn right out of my gate onto it. Left goes to town and a park, which I've been avoiding for the last while.
I would normally meet three people at the very maximum at any time of the day. There's a car park at the other end, it's a few kilometres long. 
Since Saturday the place is mobbed, people I've never seen before, whole families out with little vectors, dogs I've never seen, new puppies, brand new bikes, it's bananas. No one wearing gloves, masks etc, runners panting.
Impossible to keep 2m apart on certain sections.
I was considering tonight driving ten minutes to go to somewhere I would not meet anyone (like Lev was proposing) but if the cops are acting on the legislation now then I won't bother and hopefully people will stop driving to the car park or the bottom of my lane.


----------



## PapaverFollis (26 March 2020)

I wonder if people know that they don't *have* to walk everyday?


----------



## PapaverFollis (26 March 2020)

And I dont mean dogs there... just people!


----------



## CorvusCorax (26 March 2020)

I suppose schools off, people off work, pubs/restaurants/gyms closed, they probably wonder, what else is there to do. Beach up the country was closed to vehicles because people weren't staying away, so they've all parked up the nearest street on double yellows 🙄
Lots of people are just treating this like a holiday.


----------



## AdorableAlice (26 March 2020)

PapaverFollis said:



			I think we could end up in full lock down, dogs out for pees and poops, with distance limits from home only if you don't have a garden to be honest.  Which will be shite. But might be necessary.

The dogs will cope with this even if we think they won't.

Really don't think dog walkers should be working. Especially visiting multiple households.
		
Click to expand...

We will end up in full lock down as soon as the army has finished its work with stocking the NHS and building temporary hospitals they will be on the streets.  A friends brother is in a unit currently a 4 hour standby to deploy to the streets.


----------



## scats (26 March 2020)

I’m late to this thread, so apologies if this has been covered, but there was someone interviewed on the news the other day who was answering viewers questions. One was essentially am I allowed to drive to a quiet location to walk my dog, and his answer was yes. This was on the BBC news. This might be why some people have thought it was ok to do this.
Obviously it looks like the advice has changed now.  I think it can be quite confusing when people get so much conflicting advice.

I am fortunate to have a footpath over the road from me that not many people actually seem to know about.  I will occasionally pass one other dog walker, but we are able to stay a good distance from each other as we pass.  It allows my dogs to have a run and is very close to home.  The farmer allows us to walk the perimeter of the adjoining field if we wish, provided we stay off the middle.


----------



## milliepops (26 March 2020)

^^ in addition one of the activities originally suggested as ok was to go for a drive. 
Having lax rules and then trying to tighten them up was always going to be difficult.


----------



## Leo Walker (26 March 2020)

We normally take the dogs out in the car loads. We are right by a big park but its full of idiots at the best of times. My partner is taking the dogs out between midnight and 3am when everyone else seems to be asleep.


----------



## planete (26 March 2020)

I really wish they would make up their minds!

"Police said members of the public should not be driving anywhere to walk their dogs or exercise. However, the Guardian checked with the Cabinet Office, which is overseeing restrictions on movement, and a spokeswoman confirmed that the guidelines did not prohibit driving somewhere for exercise or dog walking".


----------



## Amymay (26 March 2020)

planete said:



			I really wish they would make up their minds!

"Police said members of the public should not be driving anywhere to walk their dogs or exercise. However, the Guardian checked with the Cabinet Office, which is overseeing restrictions on movement, and a spokeswoman confirmed that the guidelines did not prohibit driving somewhere for exercise or dog walking".

Click to expand...

Where was this printed Planete?


----------



## Penny Less (26 March 2020)

Cant open that says site cant be reach ? Has someone decided that its the spokeswoman was wrong, nothing on Guardian website


----------



## Cinnamontoast (26 March 2020)

Smitty said:



			So far I have followed the guidelines to the letter, and am just grateful that we still have a degree of liberty.  I dread a complete lockdown which I fear may happen if the fairly lax restrictions in comparison to other countries are continuously flouted.
		
Click to expand...

We will be, don’t worry. Just look at Italy and Spain: we’re a couple of weeks behind them in everything. 

Re driving to get somewhere, my yard is 3 miles. I can’t remember the last time I walked that far, I suppose I could give it a go, combine the exercise and the animal welfare thing, but next week, I’m rota’d to be in work Monday-Friday. It’s nearly 10 miles away then I have to do the horse en route home. My OH assures me that if I’m stopped, I just say ‘animal welfare’ and it’ll be fine-essential travel. 

As an aside, a yard acquaintance claims she’ll give police ‘a mouthful’ if they stop her. She’s highly educated, well off and now seriously in my bad books. What an arse of a thing to say. She knows my OH is an officer. If someone like that has that attitude, we WILL be on proper lockdown and the Army will have to step in.


----------



## {97702} (26 March 2020)

Amymay said:



			Where was this printed Planete?
		
Click to expand...

https://www.theguardian.com/world/2...use-drones-and-roadblocks-to-enforce-lockdown


----------



## Parrotperson (26 March 2020)

this from ITV today https://www.itv.com/news/westcountr...riving-anywhere-to-walk-your-dog-or-exercise/

Birmingham News https://www.birminghammail.co.uk/news/midlands-news/police-warn-you-cannot-drive-17985983


----------



## JennBags (26 March 2020)

I don't see how the Cabinet Office can say one thing and the police try to enforce something else.

Driving somewhere to walk your dog away from others is not going against advice issued by the government, in fact it's better than walking somewhere already busy with other people.


----------



## windand rain (26 March 2020)

Ponies are in a field 10 miles from home so have to drive every day. I have to go once a day as the people who ride are doing the evening checks and feeds. OH usually drops me off and gets the shopping and feeds while I poo pick feed and give hay. they are out 24/7 but no grass left and the sandy soil is causing tummy troubles. It is like a desert


----------



## Amymay (26 March 2020)

Levrier said:



https://www.theguardian.com/world/2...use-drones-and-roadblocks-to-enforce-lockdown

Click to expand...

Thanks Lev.


----------



## JennBags (26 March 2020)

windand rain said:



			Ponies are in a field 10 miles from home so have to drive every day. I have to go once a day as the people who ride are doing the evening checks and feeds. OH usually drops me off and gets the shopping and feeds while I poo pick feed and give hay. they are out 24/7 but no grass left and the sandy soil is causing tummy troubles. It is like a desert
		
Click to expand...

I also have to drive 10 miles each way to my horses, but as there's no one else there I have to go twice a day.  I actually go and do the horses, go to the office, then return to the horses and then return home as it's less mileage.  I take the dog with me and we stop somewhere for a walk, today we went up Chanctonbury Ring, it was glorious.  I passed just 4 other people.  If I'd walked in the local woods I'd have seen at least twice that many!

__
		https://flic.kr/p/2iHVtcL


__
		https://flic.kr/p/2iHRa95


----------



## Parrotperson (26 March 2020)

I wouldn't necessarily disagree but I think you'll find that the official government line is not to do it. Mr Gove said otherwise but was not authorised to do so I believe. 

Bear in mind that if people dot follow the rules we will all be in lockdown where dogs are only allowed out to wee etc.


----------



## Amymay (26 March 2020)

Apparently a question and answer session on the BBC yesterday suggested that taking a drive somewhere away from others for exercise is a good thing as your daily outing. (According to a friend who’s a reliable commentator).


----------



## JennBags (26 March 2020)

Parrotperson said:



			I wouldn't necessarily disagree but I think you'll find that the official government line is not to do it. Mr Gove said otherwise but was not authorised to do so I believe.

Bear in mind that if people dot follow the rules we will all be in lockdown where dogs are only allowed out to wee etc.
		
Click to expand...

Is the Cabinet Office not the official government line then?


----------



## alibali (26 March 2020)

planete said:



			I really wish they would make up their minds!

"Police said members of the public should not be driving anywhere to walk their dogs or exercise. However, the Guardian checked with the Cabinet Office, which is overseeing restrictions on movement, and a spokeswoman confirmed that the guidelines did not prohibit driving somewhere for exercise or dog walking".

Click to expand...

Frankly this has been a case of the police misinterpreting government guidelines. Commonsense would suggest that if you live surrounded by two trunk roads on either side and drive 3 minutes up the road to a safe quiet spot where you can exercise safely following distancing guidelines then that would be accepted whereas driving 30 minutes to your local beauty spot crowded with others is not acceptable.

Edited to add in case of confusion the Cabinet Office guidance is the official guidance, the police have then (mis?)interpreted it


----------



## Parrotperson (26 March 2020)

Its a problem isn't it! Gove's a live wire and I've no doubt words have been had. Its all about the politics of it.


----------



## Parrotperson (26 March 2020)

In Yorkshire they're stopping people in cars and if they haven't got a valid reason for being out they're being turned back.


----------



## CorvusCorax (26 March 2020)

BBC News just quoted a force saying driving your dog to walk your dog in the countryside, even if there's no one else around, is not essential. Think it might have been the peak district. Clear as mud!!


----------



## Amymay (26 March 2020)

CorvusCorax said:



			Clear as mud!!
		
Click to expand...

But it’s not. Hence the confusion.


----------



## Parrotperson (26 March 2020)

this posted on twitter from someone who lives and works in the countryside 

Everytime you touch a gate on a footpath, someone else, possibly a covid-19 carrier, has also touched that gate 10 minutes earlier. 10 minutes after you, another person will. Going to the countryside is not essential for you but some of us have to work here. Please **** off home!

they've got a point.


----------



## Rowreach (26 March 2020)

I think “essential” is a word that a vast number of the population simply don’t understand the meaning of. 

It’s really that simple.


----------



## CorvusCorax (26 March 2020)

Amymay said:



			But it’s not. Hence the confusion.
		
Click to expand...

Um....that's what it means?

I've not been anywhere with dogs for over a week nor do I intend to be, but I can see where the guidance is unclear for some people.


----------



## {97702} (26 March 2020)

vallin said:



			Again that's very easy to say. The government is working off information from the scientific community. Originally it was thought that, given the relatively low transmission rate, herd immunity could be reached without overwhelming the NHS, assuming the public obeyed social distancing to reduce the rate further. People didn't so that option is no longer viable. Hence the change in government policy. Now we have to isolate for an infinite amount of time until either an effective vaccine is produce, an effective treatment is produced, or herd immunity is reached. I cannot stand BoJo but there's no point blaming him or the government, they can only with off the information available. (And you can say look to Italy but given the difference in social structure and demographic there is only so much that can be extrapolated)
		
Click to expand...



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1243283899008106497


----------



## ester (26 March 2020)

Rowreach said:



			I think “essential” is a word that a vast number of the population simply don’t understand the meaning of.

It’s really that simple.
		
Click to expand...

We had that issue with the work situation until they clarified, essential to whom was problematic.


----------



## PapaverFollis (26 March 2020)

It's touching gates that farmers are potentially using that I think is a major problem.  This is what the Lakeland farmers were very upset about.  They are trying to get through lambing and don't want to get ill, plus many sheep farmers will be in the vulnerable age groups! As well as obviously other walkers touching the gates and picking up the virus and it moving around.   If you walk along a road from your house... no gates except your own.

But difficult if it's crowded or traffic.


----------



## {97702} (26 March 2020)

If I WERE to go to the woods to walk my dogs - which for Conniegirl’s benefit I will once again explain I am not doing 🙄 - I wouldn’t touch anything except my own car and my own dogs....no gates, no livestock...

This argument simply goes round and round and there will never be a consensus of opinion. You don’t need to be a virology expert (or even think you are one now) to use some common sense about precautions to take not to spread the virus, but this is the consequence of having to adopt a ‘one size fits all’ approach nationally.  C’est la vie


----------



## Cinnamontoast (27 March 2020)

Ultimately, I think we'll be put under a similar lockdown to France, no more than a kilometre from home, no more than an hour a day. Some people are adhering to the legislation to the letter, others won't until forced. I'm not having a go at anyone on the thread, BTW.


----------



## JennBags (27 March 2020)

CorvusCorax said:



			BBC News just quoted a force saying driving your dog to walk your dog in the countryside, even if there's no one else around, is not essential. Think it might have been the peak district. Clear as mud!!
		
Click to expand...

It appears that the police and the government have different interpretations of what has been said which really isn't very helpful.  It irritates me that they keep banging on about the reasons given to leave your house and still don't say anything about attending to horses or other livestock as me attending to my horses is far more essential than someone going for a bike ride!

We are very fortunate in that we can walk directly from our house straight into the woods and if we were feeling energetic enough we can easily access the South Downs.  However most people aren't in this position so if they have to drive for 10 minutes to walk their dogs then I think this is pretty essential.

What I find incredible is that the amount of traffic has decreased hugely but the amount of impatient idiots seems to have increased exponentially.  I have been overtaken at speed several times this week, and tailgated more times than I care to think.  I'm not a particularly slow driver, and I've been driving pretty much the same way I always do, but there are seemingly enough people out there who think they're invincible.


----------



## planete (27 March 2020)

Re. gates.  I have to go through a gate used by other people where I keep my horse.  I just wear a new disposable glove every time I go in and out.  I am lucky I have to have a stock of them in the house at all times.


----------



## skinnydipper (27 March 2020)

BBC News this morning.  Police have said that people should not be driving to take their daily exercise.

However you want to interpret the guidelines is up to you but as the Police are the ones enforcing the guidelines I would suggest listening to them.

I am sure none of us are happy with how our lives are being affected but you just have to suck it up and deal with it.


----------



## {97702} (27 March 2020)

It is funny watching a load of QCs arguing the legalities of all of this on Twitter 😄


----------



## sz90168 (27 March 2020)

Due to a relationship breakdown I now life in a flat with my dog and have to walk him 3 times a day. I am managing 1 long walk and take him with me to my horse morning and evening to walk him on private land. He could not cope on 1 walk a day at all. In France and Spain a lot of people life in apartments, I wonder how they are coping.


----------



## AdorableAlice (27 March 2020)

Give it another 14 days or so and those without gardens will be putting newspaper down for dogs to relieve themselves on.  

Perhaps the public will be more compliant and more willing to listen to the government when they see the 4,000  beds filled with dying people in the temporary hospital in London.  When they see the 2 mortuaries attached to the temp hospital.  The NEC is also being looked for a temp hospital.  Victims in these beds will have no family around them when they die.

The virus is static, we, the non compliant, non listening, non destructible public give it a ride by moving it.  Don't move it and it ceases.  Why cannot people understand such a simple instruction ?  maybe they do understand but have the classic attitude of  'it won't happen to me or my loved ones'?.  Or is it a case of 'I'll do what I like until I am forced to stop by police or army.

In the very near future walking the dog will be the least of our worries.


----------



## ycbm (27 March 2020)

AA, I know what you are trying to achieve, but you are going too far in suggesting that everyone who goes into hospital is going to die.  Most of them will recover and go home. Please don't frighten people unnecessarily. 


.


----------



## skinnydipper (27 March 2020)

ycbm said:



			AA, I know what you are trying to achieve, but you are going too far in suggesting that everyone who goes into hospital is going to die.  Most of them will recover and go home. Please don't frighten people unnecessarily.


.
		
Click to expand...


I think the majority of us are sensible enough to know that she did not mean every patient would die.

To be hospitalised with Covid-19 does seem to indicate that you are so poorly your care cannot be managed at home and that death is a real possibility.


----------



## AdorableAlice (27 March 2020)

skinnydipper said:



			I think most of us are sensible enough to know that she did not mean every patient would die.

To be hospitalised with Covid-19 does seem to indicate that you are so poorly your care cannot be managed at home and that death is a real possibility.
		
Click to expand...

Exactly what I meant.  The government isn't putting these hospitals together for fun.


----------



## ycbm (27 March 2020)

skinnydipper said:



			I think the majority of us are sensible enough to know that she did not mean every patient would die.

To be hospitalised with Covid-19 does seem to indicate that you are so poorly your care cannot be managed at home and that death is a real possibility.
		
Click to expand...


I wasnt thinking of people like you SD.


----------



## ycbm (27 March 2020)

AdorableAlice said:



			Exactly what I meant.  The government isn't putting these hospitals together for fun.
		
Click to expand...


No they are putting them together so they can nurse people so they DON'T die.  That is bad enough, without suggesting that anyone who goes into one  or that anyone whose friend or relative goes into one is going to die. Most will get to go home.

I understand that you are trying to convince people to stay home, and that you mean really well, I just think you went a tad too far. I'm sorry if that offends or annoys,  but I have friends who are in a total panic about stuff they are reading like this.


----------



## AdorableAlice (27 March 2020)

Not offended at all and I am just as frightened as many others regarding the world we are living in at present.  I am high risk, my mother is ancient, I hold a public role key worker status.

But, if my and others words, can frighten and/or influence just one person to stay at home it would help stop the spread.  Last weekend in the parks and woodland, seafronts, beaches and areas of beauty the great British public had a party despite being told in simple terms not to.

The Government is giving clear advice and a good percentage of people are either ignoring or skewing it to fit in with what they want to do.  We are all talking about when the crisis is over.  Over isn't going to happen if we don't stop behaving like we are at present.  I use the word 'we' generically for those who might think I am being rude.  The virus cannot move by itself.


----------



## Cahill (27 March 2020)

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...cused-overzealousness-follow-dog-walkers.html


----------



## Cinnamontoast (27 March 2020)

If you look at Spain, some weeks ahead of us, they’re seeing hundreds die daily as opposed to our total number of less deaths. They’re using ice rinks as mortuaries. If we don’t take this seriously, we will be in the same boat. I don’t think we can divert the course we’re on, tbh.

I keep hearing about people going round to other people’s houses, having parties etc. They need seriously big fines.


----------



## Moobli (27 March 2020)

JennBags said:



			I don't see how the Cabinet Office can say one thing and the police try to enforce something else.

Driving somewhere to walk your dog away from others is not going against advice issued by the government, in fact it's better than walking somewhere already busy with other people.
		
Click to expand...

If only people were sensible and used a little common sense.  Don't drive ten miles away to walk your dog at your favourite walking spot, but to drive a few minutes where you know you won't see anyone, have to open gates or climb stiles etc seems reasonable and sensible.  If you arrive at the place where you usually park and there are other cars, turn around and go home and try again later.


----------



## Moobli (27 March 2020)

planete said:



			Re. gates.  I have to go through a gate used by other people where I keep my horse.  I just wear a new disposable glove every time I go in and out.  I am lucky I have to have a stock of them in the house at all times.
		
Click to expand...

And that is great if you are only accessing that gate once or twice a day.  Imagine sheep farmers who are starting lambing and who have to access lambing fields multiple times a day, most likely rushed, under pressure and stressed without having to also remember to disinfect the gates each time or wear disposable gloves.


----------



## Moobli (27 March 2020)

sz90168 said:



			Due to a relationship breakdown I now life in a flat with my dog and have to walk him 3 times a day. I am managing 1 long walk and take him with me to my horse morning and evening to walk him on private land. He could not cope on 1 walk a day at all. In France and Spain a lot of people life in apartments, I wonder how they are coping.
		
Click to expand...

I feel for you   I don't know if you have seen the video of two ladies in Italy (I think) lowering what looks like a chihuahua from an apartment balcony on a long line to let it toddle about and do its business and then they hoist it up again.


----------



## Moobli (27 March 2020)

Cahill said:



https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...cused-overzealousness-follow-dog-walkers.html

Click to expand...

Typical lawyers, still trying to get their pound of flesh.


----------



## Parrotperson (27 March 2020)

Moobli said:



			Typical lawyers, still trying to get their pound of flesh.
		
Click to expand...

B*****ds.


----------



## Callieann (27 March 2020)

Levrier said:



			Apparently these are being handed out to dog walkers in ‘popular’ dog walking areas.....

View attachment 42813

That *isn’t* what the government guidelines actually say, so it’s a shame whoever wrote them can’t write plain English....
		
Click to expand...

Our police force is saying exactly the same thing. I must admit I totally agree with it driving somewhere rural or any where at all is NOT a necessary journey. It has been so bad in our village with people doing just that very thing, that we have closed our village car parks and put cones out so that dog walkers have no where to park. I know every one is struggling with isolation but it is safer for everyone to stay at home and walk or cycle from their own address


----------



## windand rain (27 March 2020)

Moobli said:



			If only people were sensible and used a little common sense.  Don't drive ten miles away to walk your dog at your favourite walking spot, but to drive a few minutes where you know you won't see anyone, have to open gates or climb stiles etc seems reasonable and sensible.  If you arrive at the place where you usually park and there are other cars, turn around and go home and try again later.
		
Click to expand...

This x 100 if you do not need to go anywhere if it is not a life and death situation stay at home. If you have to drive to a quiet spot go no more than 5 miles or so from your home. I think it is only right that those abusing the rules should be fined. Visiting livestock is necessary walking a dog in a beauty spot is not


----------



## {97702} (27 March 2020)

Callieann said:



			Our police force is saying exactly the same thing. I must admit I totally agree with it driving somewhere rural or any where at all is NOT a necessary journey. It has been so bad in our village with people doing just that very thing, that we have closed our village car parks and put cones out so that dog walkers have no where to park. I know every one is struggling with isolation but it is safer for everyone to stay at home and walk or cycle from their own address
		
Click to expand...

I’m guessing you haven’t read the whole thread.....


----------



## JennBags (27 March 2020)

Well I just heard the BBC News on Radio 4 where they had a police spokesperson on. He stated that people ARE allowed to drive short distances to take their exercise/walk their dogs or just sit in the car having a picnic lunch. What people must not be doing is driving long distances and congregating.


----------



## ycbm (27 March 2020)

JennBags said:



			Well I just heard the BBC News on Radio 4 where they had a police spokesperson on. He stated that people ARE allowed to drive short distances to take their exercise/walk their dogs or just sit in the car having a picnic lunch. What people must not be doing is driving long distances and congregating.
		
Click to expand...


Hallelujah, sense at last. 

It is much safer for people in my local town to drive 5 miles out here to walk their dogs than it is to walk them in the parks in town, which are heaving with dog walkers. 

I'm glad you reported that JB, thanks. 

.


----------



## skinnydipper (27 March 2020)

I will continue to walk to the woodland.


----------



## teddypops (27 March 2020)

JennBags said:



			Well I just heard the BBC News on Radio 4 where they had a police spokesperson on. He stated that people ARE allowed to drive short distances to take their exercise/walk their dogs or just sit in the car having a picnic lunch. What people must not be doing is driving long distances and congregating.
		
Click to expand...

A woman today at a popular walking site in Malvern pulled into the car park to be immediately turned around by police and told she must not drive anywhere to walk her dog.


----------



## {97702} (27 March 2020)

Newent got thoroughly traumatised when I walked my dogs through town today... amazing how an aggressive terrier, a couple of large greyhounds and an over-friendly lurcher can remind everyone of the 2 metre rule.... 😂


----------



## {97702} (27 March 2020)

JennBags said:



			Well I just heard the BBC News on Radio 4 where they had a police spokesperson on. He stated that people ARE allowed to drive short distances to take their exercise/walk their dogs or just sit in the car having a picnic lunch. What people must not be doing is driving long distances and congregating.
		
Click to expand...

Don’t suppose you know which police service the person was from do you JB? Or which programme so I can listen on iPlayer? Just so I can argue the point if challenged!


----------



## {97702} (27 March 2020)

teddypops said:



			A woman today at a popular walking site in Malvern pulled into the car park to be immediately turned around by police and told she must not drive anywhere to walk her dog.
		
Click to expand...

The key words I would think there are ‘popular walking site’ - I wouldn’t dream of taking my lot to somewhere as overused as British Camp for example, that’s not being sensible and socially distancing IMVHO


----------



## Tiddlypom (27 March 2020)

I’ve mixed feelings about folk being allowed to drive out to walk their dogs. Lev’s circs are good - it’s a short run in the car and when she gets there she doesn't have to touch gates, stiles etc. Other folk going to other places will need to open gates etc though, then potentially transfer infection both to other individuals and back to their cars and then home again.

If only we could rely on folk to reliably risk assess their outings.


----------



## skinnydipper (27 March 2020)

https://northyorkshire.police.uk/news/covid-checkpoints/

The checkpoints will be unannounced and could appear anywhere any time.

*Some dos and don’ts*

Do not travel to local beauty spots to exercise, do it from home alone or with a member of your household
Do not go out “just for a drive”
Do not meet up with others including family and friends
Do follow the Government restrictions without question

.


----------



## JennBags (27 March 2020)

Levrier said:



			Don’t suppose you know which police service the person was from do you JB? Or which programme so I can listen on iPlayer? Just so I can argue the point if challenged!
		
Click to expand...

I've re-listened since posting as I was in the car when I heard it. It was actually a journalist who'd spent time with the police counsel to clarify. It's on R4, today's World At One, starts around 12 mins 30 I think.


----------



## {97702} (27 March 2020)

JennBags said:



			I've re-listened since posting as I was in the car when I heard it. It was actually a journalist who'd spent time with the police counsel to clarify. It's on R4, today's World At One, starts around 12 mins 30 I think.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you very much 😊


----------



## {97702} (27 March 2020)

Just to add into the mix 🙄 - this is from the FB page of the local secure dog walking field I use, I’ve removed identifying data as I didn’t think it was right to publish that on here....


----------



## DabDab (27 March 2020)

Levrier said:



			Newent got thoroughly traumatised when I walked my dogs through town today... amazing how an aggressive terrier, a couple of large greyhounds and an over-friendly lurcher can remind everyone of the 2 metre rule.... 😂
View attachment 42912

Click to expand...

Have dogs completely fill your 2m radius, that's brilliant!


----------



## Penny Less (27 March 2020)

Off topic here but didnt want start another thread.
i have made arrangements for my dogs due to my cancer diagnosis.  BUT if I get the virus and pop off what would happen? The house would be infected so would I ,so no one would want to come in and take the dogs would they?  Worrying me a bit


----------



## palo1 (27 March 2020)

Levrier said:



			Newent got thoroughly traumatised when I walked my dogs through town today... amazing how an aggressive terrier, a couple of large greyhounds and an over-friendly lurcher can remind everyone of the 2 metre rule.... 😂
View attachment 42912

Click to expand...

I love Newent!!  Don't they have enough trouble there with all them dressage groupies without you adding to the congregating hordes Lev?!!  Hahahahaha!!
  I collected my first wonderful greyhound from the GRWE kennels near there - I remember every minute of that day.  I haven't commented on this thread but I do think it would be far safer for you to tootle off 5 minutes to the woods if you can.


----------



## Cahill (27 March 2020)

Moobli said:



			Typical lawyers, still trying to get their pound of flesh.
		
Click to expand...

different page to the one i shared,news moving too fast.


----------



## {97702} (27 March 2020)

palo1 said:



			I love Newent!!  Don't they have enough trouble there with all them dressage groupies without you adding to the congregating hordes Lev?!!  Hahahahaha!!
  I collected my first wonderful greyhound from the GRWE kennels near there - I remember every minute of that day.  I haven't commented on this thread but I do think it would be far safer for you to tootle off 5 minutes to the woods if you can. 

Click to expand...

OMG you got your hound from Bullar Tree! That’s where my beloved Talisker came from, who I lost in 2008.... I still remember collecting him in 2003, I was new to the whole rescue thing and I was so traumatised when they fished him out, tested him with my dogs, micro chipped him then and there and handed him over 😂

Such happy memories, sorry to digress - and yes, of course I adore our dressage folk ❤️ nothing like hacking out around the lanes and thinking ‘hmmm, I’m sure that’s Alan on Valegro’... it genuinely did happen ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## {97702} (27 March 2020)

DabDab said:



			Have dogs completely fill your 2m radius, that's brilliant!
		
Click to expand...

I knew George would bark, and people would find the boys intimidating because of their size (even though neither of them would hurt a fly!) - I really didn’t expect Millie to want to throw her arms around everyone she met so she could tell them how much she loved them 😂 There were some quite startled people 😂😂😂 (obv I didn’t let her get anywhere near anyone before anyone panics!)


----------



## palo1 (27 March 2020)

Levrier said:



			OMG you got your hound from Bullar Tree! That’s where my beloved Talisker came from, who I lost in 2008.... I still remember collecting him in 2003, I was new to the whole rescue thing and I was so traumatised when they fished him out, tested him with my dogs, micro chipped him then and there and handed him over 😂

Such happy memories, sorry to digress - and yes, of course I adore our dressage folk ❤️ nothing like hacking out around the lanes and thinking ‘hmmm, I’m sure that’s Alan on Valegro’... it genuinely did happen ❤️❤️❤️
		
Click to expand...

Yes Bullar Tree but I can't quite think of the date - definately over 20 years ago; my lovely Spider was the toast of the Millenium party I went to but I had had him a little while then   He was such a fabulous dog.  I had the choice between him ( a beautiful blue dog with a white chest and white toes or a chocolate brown dog).  He was the least sad of the two so I took him and didn't realise that I now had a matching cat and dog till I got home!! Terribly smart but not as smart as hacking out expecting to meet Valegro...!  Nothing like that here  I too though have had the experience of barely being able to walk down our usually very rural and deserted lane for all of the huge numbers of sudden converts to dog walking, jogging and cycling.  Thank goodness we have our own fields. There is no way that I could allow Red any freedom at all if I had to walk locally at the moment yet usually we can stroll down the lane off-lead without even considering meeting anyone else/strangers/unknown/anti social dogs.    I wouldn't hesitate under these circs to drive 2 miles to the nearest deserted spot if I didn't have the option to stay home.   I am just hoping that all these poor over-walked local dogs and dog walkers go back to their normal habits soon; it is actually really irritating in some strange, irrational and sadly uncharitable way.  I wish I was a slightly better human!


----------



## Cinnamontoast (27 March 2020)

Govt advice, doesn’t mention travelling but as many of us keep horses at livery, presumably it’s allowed. https://www.gov.uk/guidance/coronav...bf955C0-V8Oi8f_wv1pPRg2pqOXtV4DLs6wamJJHX7VBQ


----------



## cbmcts (27 March 2020)

Penny Less said:



			Off topic here but didnt want start another thread.
i have made arrangements for my dogs due to my cancer diagnosis.  BUT if I get the virus and pop off what would happen? The house would be infected so would I ,so no one would want to come in and take the dogs would they?  Worrying me a bit
		
Click to expand...

Looking at the very worse case scenario, I know in my area (Essex) that when the police arrest someone/go into a house where someone has died/or has to be taken to hospital the pets are removed to the vets who act as the OOH dog warden or they are removed by the dog wardens to local kennels. They are not left in the house even if someone has volunteered to feed them or look after them. When one person I know had to be rushed to hospital, the DW wouldn't release the dogs to anybody until the person was well enough to authorise it. They did say that if written instructions had been left somewhere prominent (Stuck to the fridge?) that they would let someone have the dogs but the dogs would still go to the vets/kennels first and paperwork filled out before they were released as animals are property and their is a duty not to dispose of 'property' willy nilly. 

It might be worth an email to your local dog wardens asking what the procedure was and what would need to happen so the dogs could be passed on safely in your circumstances?


----------



## Penny Less (27 March 2020)

I have left written instructions in "normal "emergency i.e if I dropped dead at home ! , but not with the virus present?


----------



## Cinnamontoast (27 March 2020)

Stick a note on the board if you have one with doctor’s name, vet’s etc. My tenant asked if she could give me her mum’s number in Greece. The first we‘d know of any problems is if the rent weren’t paid! I’m hoping she remains healthy! 😱


----------



## Rowreach (27 March 2020)

Penny Less said:



			I have left written instructions in "normal "emergency i.e if I dropped dead at home ! , but not with the virus present?
		
Click to expand...

I completely understand your worry but they will have systems in place and I'm 100% sure that nobody will just abandon your dogs. I just had a chat with a friend who is a dog warden here and he tells me he would go in, retrieve the dogs, bath them, and then follow whatever instructions have been left.


----------



## {97702} (27 March 2020)

palo1 said:



			Yes Bullar Tree but I can't quite think of the date - definately over 20 years ago; my lovely Spider was the toast of the Millenium party I went to but I had had him a little while then  He was such a fabulous dog.  I had the choice between him ( a beautiful blue dog with a white chest and white toes or a chocolate brown dog).  He was the least sad of the two so I took him and didn't realise that I now had a matching cat and dog till I got home!! Terribly smart but not as smart as hacking out expecting to meet Valegro...!  Nothing like that here  I too though have had the experience of barely being able to walk down our usually very rural and deserted lane for all of the huge numbers of sudden converts to dog walking, jogging and cycling.  Thank goodness we have our own fields. There is no way that I could allow Red any freedom at all if I had to walk locally at the moment yet usually we can stroll down the lane off-lead without even considering meeting anyone else/strangers/unknown/anti social dogs.    I wouldn't hesitate under these circs to drive 2 miles to the nearest deserted spot if I didn't have the option to stay home.   I am just hoping that all these poor over-walked local dogs and dog walkers go back to their normal habits soon; it is actually really irritating in some strange, irrational and sadly uncharitable way.  I wish I was a slightly better human! 

Click to expand...

Confession time.... after reading your post, I immediately rang my mum (aged 81) Because my reaction to your post reminded me of her 

Me: '20 years ago? oh no, Talisker was a LOT more recent than that'.... then came the dawning realisation that I am getting like my mum   

I genuinely don't think you need to wish you were a better human (warning: sycophantic outbreak!) - you are definitely one of the few HHOers I would really like to meet in RL   Not sure that is a stunning endorsement, but I'd also love to meet Red if that helps


----------



## palo1 (27 March 2020)

Aw that is so kind Lev   I think we should have a HHO meet up once the apocalypse is done...!!


----------



## {97702} (27 March 2020)

palo1 said:



			Aw that is so kind Lev   I think we should have a HHO meet up once the apocalypse is done...!! 

Click to expand...

That would be great! Just a warning.... I organised an AAD HHO meet up many years ago.... I am still in touch with most of those who attended 😄


----------



## palo1 (27 March 2020)

Blimey, that is good going!!  You must have better social and communication skills than I; not completely a rolling stone as I do have some quite lifelong friends but many sadly seem to have fallen by the wayside...That will be something to look forward to then !!


----------



## ester (27 March 2020)

Didn't you all camp out at MurphysMinder's or is that in my immagination!


----------



## {97702} (27 March 2020)

ester said:



			Didn't you all camp out at MurphysMinder's or is that in my immagination!
		
Click to expand...

We did - a couple of times due to MM’s lovely kindness and generosity! Crumbs that is a blast from the past mind you 😊😊😊😊


----------



## MurphysMinder (28 March 2020)

Levrier said:



			We did - a couple of times due to MM’s lovely kindness and generosity! Crumbs that is a blast from the past mind you 😊😊😊😊
		
Click to expand...

I was trying to work out how long ago the first one was, I reckon 11 years.   Evie will be 12 in May and she was only young.    Still have the same bath in the field too (not for the overnight campers I should add  )


----------



## blackcob (28 March 2020)

June 2010!


----------



## MurphysMinder (28 March 2020)

Thanks bc,   I was close.


----------



## {97702} (28 March 2020)

Wow - 10 years ago - seems like yesterday! Except I don’t have any of the 3 dogs I brought any more.... 😢😢😢


----------



## blackcob (28 March 2020)

I always loved that full-strech pic Lev. ❤️



MurphysMinder said:



			Thanks bc,   I was close.
		
Click to expand...

I knew it had to be a bit less as Dax was only born in August 2009. She was still black and white back then!


----------



## {97702} (28 March 2020)

Just think, if we had another meet up I could bring George this time....I wonder how many dogs he would try and bite 😳😂😂😂


----------



## CorvusCorax (28 March 2020)

I know that field 

I'd love to see George vs The Infernal Bogbrush of Doom 😂


----------



## {97702} (28 March 2020)

CorvusCorax said:



			I know that field 

I'd love to see George vs The Infernal Bogbrush of Doom 😂
		
Click to expand...

He tried to have a go at a Dobermann yesterday that was out for a run with his owner.... 😳


----------



## skinnydipper (28 March 2020)

When I read JB's post about the radio programme I was initially tempted to say sod it and go by car to the woodland but it sort of went against my principles and understanding of the "rules".

If I am going to continue to be self righteous then I need a weapon.  If I had had a baseball bat this morning, the lumbering oaf who jogged past within 2 feet of me when he had another 10 feet of path and verge at his disposal, would have never walked again.  (I am joking of course).

Where the path is narrow I cross the road to avoid people but I thought that stretch was idiot-proof 

How are the rest of you dealing with "space invaders"?  I am in danger of becoming very rude.


----------



## windand rain (28 March 2020)

My cat used to attack the dog community with great regularity and often upskittled dobermans and rottweilers by the stealth and leap maneuver


----------



## skinnydipper (28 March 2020)

windand rain said:



			My cat used to attack the dog community with great regularity and often upskittled dobermans and rottweilers by the stealth and leap maneuver
		
Click to expand...

How is he with joggers?


----------



## Tiddlypom (28 March 2020)

skinnydipper said:



			How are the rest of you dealing with "space invaders"? I am in danger of becoming very rude.
		
Click to expand...

Politely at #interaction 1, ramping up rapidly after that. By #3 I’m .
It’s couples walking side by side in the middle of our narrow lanes who refuse to single up or move over that are the main offenders.


----------



## CorvusCorax (28 March 2020)

skinnydipper said:



			When I read JB's post about the radio programme I was initially tempted to say sod it and go by car to the woodland but it sort of went against my principles and understanding of the "rules".

If I am going to continue to be self righteous then I need a weapon.  If I had had a baseball bat this morning, the jogging oaf who lumbered past within 2 feet of me when he had another 10 feet of path and verge at his disposal, would have never walked again.  (I am joking of course).

Where the path is narrow I cross the road to avoid people but I thought that stretch was idiot-proof 

How are the rest of you dealing with "space invaders"?  I am in danger of becoming very rude.
		
Click to expand...

Yes there seem to be a lot of men suddenly wanting to sweat and heavy breathe all over everyone, urgh.

I did grunt 'that's not two metres' to a pair of cyclists that passed me the other day. They're the same pair that I barked 'you're welcome' at, a couple of days before, after I moved off the path and they didn't thank me. Never seen them before last week.


----------



## MurphysMinder (28 March 2020)

I can't  believe how many strangers have been walking and cycling round the lanes here.   That includes numerous people using the footpath across the horses field .  I'm wondering if you can attack train horses 😝


----------



## Cinnamontoast (28 March 2020)

skinnydipper said:



			If I am going to continue to be self righteous then I need a weapon.  If I had had a baseball bat this morning, the jogging oaf who lumbered past within 2 feet of me when he had another 10 feet of path and verge at his disposal, would have never walked again.

How are the rest of you dealing with "space invaders"?  I am in danger of becoming very rude.
		
Click to expand...

In the park today, there was a bloke with a 7 foot pole and a tiny jrt. Jrt came near us, we walked away, bloke kept following us til I asked if he could keep his dog away. We were doing scent work. I dunno if he was channelling Lennie James from the Walking Dead or if he was going to use it to poke people who came too near him!


----------



## skinnydipper (28 March 2020)

Cinnamontoast said:



			In the park today, there was a bloke with a 7 foot pole and a tiny jrt. Jrt came near us, we walked away, bloke kept following us til I asked if he could keep his dog away. We were doing scent work. I dunno if he was channelling Lennie James from the Walking Dead or if he was going to use it to poke people who came too near him!
		
Click to expand...

It would be impractical a bit of a nuisance to carry but I am liking the long, pointy stick idea


----------



## {97702} (28 March 2020)

skinnydipper said:



			How are the rest of you dealing with "space invaders"?  I am in danger of becoming very rude.
		
Click to expand...

I have an over friendly lurcher - works every time 🙄


----------



## DabDab (28 March 2020)

skinnydipper said:



			When I read JB's post about the radio programme I was initially tempted to say sod it and go by car to the woodland but it sort of went against my principles and understanding of the "rules".

If I am going to continue to be self righteous then I need a weapon.  If I had had a baseball bat this morning, the lumbering oaf who jogged past within 2 feet of me when he had another 10 feet of path and verge at his disposal, would have never walked again.  (I am joking of course).

Where the path is narrow I cross the road to avoid people but I thought that stretch was idiot-proof 

How are the rest of you dealing with "space invaders"?  I am in danger of becoming very rude.
		
Click to expand...

On the bbc news this morning (I'm sure it was this morning) they were giving tips for checking you are social distancing properly and one of the things they said was "could you hit them with a bat?" Meaning visualise swinging a bat and if you can hit them then you're too close. But of course my OH said 'did you hear that, I'm taking a bat out with me, bbc said I could'


----------



## milliepops (28 March 2020)

DabDab said:



			On the bbc news this morning (I'm sure it was this morning) they were giving tips for checking you are social distancing properly and one of the things they said was "could you hit them with a bat?" Meaning visualise swinging a bat and if you can hit them then you're too close. But of course my OH said 'did you hear that, I'm taking a bat out with me, bbc said I could'

Click to expand...

I SOOOOO read that as the wrong kind of bat.


----------



## CorvusCorax (28 March 2020)

It's always the bat's fault


----------



## CorvusCorax (28 March 2020)

Walk the dog in this?


----------



## skinnydipper (28 March 2020)

CorvusCorax said:



			Walk the dog in this?
		
Click to expand...


Brilliant.  Really did laugh out loud.


----------



## Tiddlypom (28 March 2020)

CorvusCorax said:



			Walk the dog in this?

View attachment 42964

Click to expand...

Great idea, but maybe not on a windy day like today!


----------



## CorvusCorax (28 March 2020)

We could all curtsey/bow to each other in future as well. No need for any physical contact whatsoever.


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (28 March 2020)

Pfft, amateurs..... just carry a lunge whip 😏


----------



## skinnydipper (28 March 2020)

CorvusCorax said:



			No need for any physical contact whatsoever.
		
Click to expand...

I've reached that point now, no going back.

Off topic, but did anyone see the doctor advising not to share a toothbrush  You are kidding me, people need to be told?


----------



## CorvusCorax (28 March 2020)

Yuck...


----------



## Penny Less (28 March 2020)

I have just come back from a 5 min drive, with full tank of petrol, to footpath and woods. Met no one, didnt have to open or close any gates, kept hands in pockets all the time. I feel so much better for it. Plus I gave the car battery a bit of a charge. If I had to stay inside only seeing a human face on the telly for 12 weeks,I would end up slitting my wrists. Then you go outside and still catch it  cost whilst everyone else may have had it and hopefully got some immunity I would still be a target.!
on the battery charge front I have ordered a charger off the net, but a lot are sold out or have long deliveries, so seems everyone has the same idea.


----------



## CorvusCorax (28 March 2020)




----------



## skinnydipper (28 March 2020)

No good when you have a noise phobic dog, I am afraid.

I didn't realise I had a latent tendency to violence but I am leaning more to that approach 

Bring on the stick and the whip!

Our local cases (not deaths) have more than doubled in 24 hours.  3 times more than the number of beds in our ITU when I was last in there (visiting).


----------



## FinnishLapphund (28 March 2020)

Tiddlypom said:



			Great idea, but maybe not on a windy day like today!
		
Click to expand...

Do like your Queen, put in a little weight in the hem.


----------



## Clodagh (28 March 2020)

Levrier said:



			He tried to have a go at a Dobermann yesterday that was out for a run with his owner.... 😳
		
Click to expand...

No one has ever explained weight and height rules to a terrier.


----------



## Clodagh (28 March 2020)

skinnydipper said:



			I've reached that point now, no going back.

Off topic, but did anyone see the doctor advising not to share a toothbrush  You are kidding me, people need to be told?
		
Click to expand...

That is gross. I love my husband a lot but use his toothbrush ... bleurgh... with or without a virus.


----------



## Penny Less (28 March 2020)

CorvusCorax said:



			Walk the dog in this?

View attachment 42964

Click to expand...

Perfect for hiding the cache of loo rolls


----------



## Tiddlypom (28 March 2020)

Cheshire police are having a big push today at turning the public back from driving out to rural areas to exercise. They are having words with walkers and car drivers and telling them to go home, they are taking a very hard line.







They also shared a post from another force.


----------



## ycbm (28 March 2020)

To be fair, the road photo is from Macclesfield Forest where I walk and ride regularly,  and I believe most of those drivers drove for a maximum of ten minutes to exercise or walk dogs in a place where there are paths in all directions and a ton of space, which is a damned sight more safe than the two parks in town stuffed full of dog walkers.

That's the utter nonsense of this ruling.


----------



## windand rain (28 March 2020)

skinnydipper said:



			How is he with joggers?
		
Click to expand...

Bleeding ankles he would grab them with his teeth and kick furiously with his hind legs. I really miss him but not the screaming


----------



## Blanche (31 March 2020)

https://www.theguardian.com/uk-news...ng-criticism-lord-sumption?CMP=share_btn_link


----------



## BoggyGirl (1 April 2020)

I am having a nightmare with this. So many dogs around and people. Everyone is walking right on the doorstep and its chaos. Lots of gates to pass through. There is never normally a soul here. We would normally go to the beach and chuck them all out but that is 3 miles away by car.  Having to just walk two dogs a day due to little people home too and crossing roads. Garden tiring out is wearing thin. I really hope that if we are here for weeks and weeks we can at least walk twice a day from our homes. Many are flouting it but I no doubt will be the one that gets reported if we do shift walking.


----------



## Amymay (1 April 2020)

Taken from the BBC this morning:

*What are the rules on exercise?*
People are being told only to take one form of exercise a day. The guidelines say: 


Maintain a social distance of more than 2m from anyone outside your household, wherever you go
Exercise alone or with members of your own household
Gatherings of more than two in parks or other public spaces have been banned (ruling out most team sports)
Take hygiene precautions when you are outside, and wash your hands as soon as you are back indoors
Stay local and use open spaces near to your home where possible - do not travel unnecessarily
*The guidelines do not explicitly define what counts as "local" and whether people can drive somewhere to take exercise*. _However, some police forces have tried to discourage this._


----------



## Moobli (1 April 2020)

It has been deadly quiet up here for the past week or so now and I love it.  It reminds me of when I first moved here about 15 years ago and it was a little known area that wasn't often visited.  In the past few years it has got busier with walkers, mountain bikers etc, no doubt due to increased internet use and the area being highlighted on some walking websites.  I hope it stays as quiet over lambing time, but the point of my post was to say that it would make more sense if people WERE allowed to drive reasonably locally for a walk to places like this where it is easy to avoid one another.  Yes, it is more of a pain in the bum for the small isolated communities but I can't help but feel sorry for those in villages, towns and especially cities where people are being pushed into closer and closer proximity.  Surely it will eventually have an impact on mental health.


----------



## JennBags (1 April 2020)

Moobli said:



			It has been deadly quiet up here for the past week or so now and I love it.  It reminds me of when I first moved here about 15 years ago and it was a little known area that wasn't often visited.  In the past few years it has got busier with walkers, mountain bikers etc, no doubt due to increased internet use and the area being highlighted on some walking websites.  I hope it stays as quiet over lambing time, but the point of my post was to say that it would make more sense if people WERE allowed to drive reasonably locally for a walk to places like this where it is easy to avoid one another.  Yes, it is more of a pain in the bum for the small isolated communities but I can't help but feel sorry for those in villages, towns and especially cities where people are being pushed into closer and closer proximity.  Surely it will eventually have an impact on mental health.
		
Click to expand...

Agree completely.  I do get the impression there's some NIMBYism going on "how dare people drive to my area to walk their dogs" where it's much quieter and therefore safer for people (and dogs!).  A 10 minute drive is not against either the rules or the spirit of the rules.


----------



## CorvusCorax (1 April 2020)

It isn't quieter here though, is the problem, it's got busier!! It's rammed with people who have all had the same idea, joggers, walkers, cyclists, parts of the path are such that it's impossible to keep the required distance. Three weeks ago the only people I met were people (and/or dogs) I knew by name.


----------



## paddy555 (1 April 2020)

JennBags said:



			Agree completely.  I do get the impression there's some NIMBYism going on "how dare people drive to my area to walk their dogs" where it's much quieter and therefore sager for people (and dogs!)..
		
Click to expand...

yes to  an area here people haven't been flouting the rules by travelling their dogs yet they are suddenly flooded by people driving to their area to walk their pooches. Some of those people driving into the area will either have or be carrying the virus. So yes it is Nimbyism. People don't want it brought into their area.  

If it was just the occasional person then probably no problem,. When it is cars parked nose to tail then no. As CC says these are no longer quiet areas, they have got busier and are rammed with people.


----------



## Tiddlypom (1 April 2020)

JennBags said:



			Agree completely. I do get the impression there's some NIMBYism going on "how dare people drive to my area to walk their dogs" where it's much quieter and therefore sager for people (and dogs!). A 10 minute drive is not against either the rules or the spirit of the rules.
		
Click to expand...

The flaw in your argument, which others have pointed out, is that too many people have had the same idea of the same ‘quiet‘ places to go to in order to escape from the crowds. They have swarmed to the same destinations and hey, ho, many ‘quieter’ areas have become much busier. Plus the local shops have been denuded of stock by the day trippers.

It’s not long since the mad mass weekend exodus immediately previous to lock down. Understandably, both the police and the public have been feeling their way since then to work things out for the best.


----------



## On the Hoof (1 April 2020)

CorvusCorax said:



			It isn't quieter here though, is the problem, it's got busier!! It's rammed with people who have all had the same idea, joggers, walkers, cyclists, parts of the path are such that it's impossible to keep the required distance. Three weeks ago the only people I met were people (and/or dogs) I knew by name.
		
Click to expand...

well I knew all the people i met on walks a few weeks ago, but all the ones I see now do live in my area, its just that they are normally at work, doing sport, at school or college , going shopping etc etc and walk their dogs etc at different times to me and now we are all meeting up for the first time -  I am enjoying meeting more people from my area even if conversations are at a 2m distance and we are all crazily trying to avoid using the same paths....   I dont begrudge anyone using the space even though a few weeks ago I might only meet two other dog walkers or a couple of families and pretty much had the place to myself


----------



## JennBags (1 April 2020)

paddy555 said:



			yes to  an area here people haven't been flouting the rules by travelling their dogs yet they are suddenly flooded by people driving to their area to walk their pooches. Some of those people driving into the area will either have or be carrying the virus. So yes it is Nimbyism. People don't want it brought into their area. 

If it was just the occasional person then probably no problem,. When it is cars parked nose to tail then no. As CC says these are no longer quiet areas, they have got busier and are rammed with people.
		
Click to expand...

Firstly, it's in *every* area, it's not a case of people bringing into another area.  You do realise that, right?

Secondly, I'm sure there are places where cars are parked nose to tail but this is the exception rather than the rule. Most people driving a short distance are sensible enough to go somewhere quiet. If people are going for a jolly, this is a different scenario to someone taking their dog somewhere quiet for a walk. 

We live on the edge of some woods, and it's much busier than usual, not because people are traveling to walk their dogs there, but because more people are around and want to get out of their houses.  I'm glad people are able to go out and enjoy the peace, see the start of the wood anemones, primroses and bluebells.  Because it's outside there is plenty of space for people to pass each other, they're not restricted to narrow pavements where they may have to step into the road into traffic.


----------



## CorvusCorax (1 April 2020)

Well as I've said several times, lots of people aren't social distancing here, dog and I have narrowly avoided being run over by cyclists who think they're part of a peloton, when there are signs everywhere saying it isn't suitable for bikes, been panted/sweated/smoked/vaped over, and people are still walking in the middle of the path (mostly younger couples). And tonight a guy right under my nose collecting his dog from under mine.

I'm the only one wearing a face covering apart from a couple of older people at the weekend who had scarves pulled up.

I have met a neighbour I've never spoken to before and exchanged pleasantries with a guy who hasn't spoken to me for five years because he doesn't like my landlords, so I'm not a complete antisocial barsteward. Only a bit of one.


----------



## JennBags (1 April 2020)

CorvusCorax said:



			Well as I've said several times, lots of people aren't social distancing here, dog and I have narrowly avoided being run over by cyclists who think they're part of a peloton, when there are signs everywhere saying it isn't suitable for bikes, been panted/sweated/smoked/vaped over, and people are still walking in the middle of the path (mostly younger couples). And tonight a guy right under my nose collecting his dog from under mine.

I'm the only one wearing a face covering apart from a couple of older people at the weekend who had scarves pulled up.

I have met a neighbour I've never spoken to before and exchanged pleasantries with a guy who hasn't spoken to me for five years because he doesn't like my landlords, so I'm not a complete antisocial barsteward. Only a bit of one.
		
Click to expand...

That's a shame for you, I've not experienced anything like that and I live in one of the most populated counties.
However just because some people can't practise social distancing, doesn't mean everyone should be banned from driving to walk their dog. Sounds like a lot of these people you're meeting might not be driving anyway, they're just people who live locally who you've not met before.


----------



## CorvusCorax (1 April 2020)

Nah they're driving/coming from elsewhere, it's a small town and it's hard to describe the topography. I'm not saying anyone should be banned, I'm just venting at inconsiderate twonks.


----------



## {97702} (1 April 2020)

JennBags said:



			Firstly, it's in *every* area, it's not a case of people bringing into another area.  You do realise that, right?

Secondly, I'm sure there are places where cars are parked nose to tail but this is the exception rather than the rule. Most people driving a short distance are sensible enough to go somewhere quiet. If people are going for a jolly, this is a different scenario to someone taking their dog somewhere quiet for a walk. 

We live on the edge of some woods, and it's much busier than usual, not because people are traveling to walk their dogs there, but because more people are around and want to get out of their houses.  I'm glad people are able to go out and enjoy the peace, see the start of the wood anemones, primroses and bluebells.  Because it's outside there is plenty of space for people to pass each other, they're not restricted to narrow pavements where they may have to step into the road into traffic.
		
Click to expand...

This entirely for me - of course I sympathise for those who have seen a sudden increase in the traffic outside their house, but for me this does not justify the blanket ban on travelling to exercise your dog which some police forces are trying to introduce.

Yes, I understand the problems with not adopting a ‘one size fits all’ approach - I’m not dense, although how I could be after endless lectures from some holier than thou forum users 🙄

As I have often said, I don’t encounter a living soul on my walks in Forestry Commission
Woods - dear god that’s why I choose those walks in the first place!!!! If I arrive at a parking place and see another car there, I move on to another location!!!! 

It has been proven by legal experts that the ORIGINAL police approach to the interpretation of Government guidance has been over zealous and heavy handed, hence guidance subsequently issued by the policing college (I believe, haven’t googled to verify that) which allows a more realistic interpretation.

Hopefully this more common sense approach will be allowed to prevail in the forthcoming weeks so we can put a stop to the hysteria which appears to have ensued 😞


----------



## JennBags (1 April 2020)

CorvusCorax said:



			Nah they're driving/coming from elsewhere, it's a small town and it's hard to describe the topography. I'm not saying anyone should be banned, I'm just venting at inconsiderate twonks.
		
Click to expand...

They'd be inconsiderate twonks wherever they are, there are just some people like that.  Glad they're all round your way and not mine #nimbyismlives 😂😂


----------



## paddy555 (1 April 2020)

JennBags said:



			Firstly, it's in *every* area, it's not a case of people bringing into another area.  You do realise that, right?

Secondly, I'm sure there are places where cars are parked nose to tail but this is the exception rather than the rule. Most people driving a short distance are sensible enough to go somewhere quiet. If people are going for a jolly, this is a different scenario to someone taking their dog somewhere quiet for a walk.

We live on the edge of some woods, and it's much busier than usual, not because people are traveling to walk their dogs there, but because more people are around and want to get out of their houses.  I'm glad people are able to go out and enjoy the peace, see the start of the wood anemones, primroses and bluebells.  Because it's outside there is plenty of space for people to pass each other, they're not restricted to narrow pavements where they may have to step into the road into traffic.
		
Click to expand...

If it was the odd dog walker that would be no problem but it is not. There cannot be one rule for one and one for another. If dog walkers are allowed to drive and walk why shouldn't non dog walkers who just want to take exercise have the same advantage, and also bike riders, horse riders who want to box out into the countryside,  in fact anyone who wants to get away from home into the countryside. Why stop at an hour, make it an all day walk.  It soon fills up. Certainly no social distancing. This is not essential travel. 

I live in a tourist area and on the mad week end my delivery lorry struggled to get up the road past nose to tail cars parked on both sides. Car parks were closed so they just parked on the road side. . It was like a jolly holiday and exactly the same will happen again without control. Same with the forestry car parks which are closed so no problem they just park on the road side and block the road. None of these were locals cars. They had come many miles. 
Thankfully the police seem to have it under control now.  

As for not bringing it into an area then the more people coming in and wandering about (and we are talking about lots) the more possibility of spreading it to the local population.


----------



## ester (1 April 2020)

I don't know where this 1 hour thing has slipped in from?


----------



## milliepops (1 April 2020)

ester said:



			I don't know where this 1 hour thing has slipped in from?
		
Click to expand...

Gove, I think, mumbled something about an hour's walk or a 30 min run.
It's not written down anywhere.


----------



## {97702} (1 April 2020)

milliepops said:



			Gove, I think, mumbled something about an hour's walk or a 30 min run.
It's not written down anywhere.
		
Click to expand...

He did indeed say that a 30 minute run or 1 hour walk should be enough for anyone.

I ignored him as being a typical London-dweller, certainly neither would be enough for me


----------



## Cinnamontoast (2 April 2020)

milliepops said:



			Gove, I think, mumbled something about an hour's walk or a 30 min run.
It's not written down anywhere.
		
Click to expand...

People have been talking about this for ages. It’s the recommendation (rule?) in France, along with the distance thing, supposed to be within 400 metres of the front door. I’d need to check with mates on that latter.


----------



## angrybird1 (2 April 2020)

As I have to travel to my horses twice a day I've been taking my dogs with me on one trip its not ideal really as it's probably a bit boring for my younger dog.

one of my dogs is elderly and can't walk far but is still keen to come out.  She would be very distressed if I took the other dog and left her behind.
previously I've been taking her for a little potter then putting her back in the car while I give the younger dog a proper run.
I do walk  local in the area I've lived for years but yes I use the car because it's just not possible for me to get both dogs out with out using the car at the moment.

In the current situation they have come with me to horses to give them a change of scene and the younger one some exercise.

As I said it's not ideal but it's cutting down the amount of times I have to go out and they get some exercise but maybe people that see me think I'm being selfish to use the car to walk the dogs but there are genuine reasons to do this and at the moment imdoing the best I can both for the dogs and trying to stick to the rules of lockdown as much as possible.
It's difficult to manage dogs with different needs in a situation like this.


----------



## Tiddlypom (2 April 2020)

milliepops said:



			Gove, I think, mumbled something about an hour's walk or a 30 min run.
It's not written down anywhere.
		
Click to expand...

‘Twas Michael Gove‘s musings on last Sunday’s (29/3) Andrew Marr programme.


_Michael Gove has offered some clarity on exactly how long people can exercise outside for during the coronavirus lockdown._

_The minister appeared on the BBC’s Marr programme on Sunday morning, where he spoke about the sacrifices people are making, as well as offering guidance on how long people should be leaving the house for exercise._

_“Obviously it depends on each individual’s fitness,” he said._

_“But I would have thought that for most a walk of up to an hour, or a run of 30 minutes, or a cycle ride between that, depending on their level of fitness, is appropriate.”_


----------



## paddy555 (2 April 2020)

Levrier said:



			He did indeed say that a 30 minute run or 1 hour walk should be enough for anyone.

I ignored him as being a typical London-dweller, certainly neither would be enough for me
		
Click to expand...

what if everyone thought like that? the lockdown could last longer because some disregarded it.
To dog owners it is important their dogs are looked after. However what about those who have died from CV. What about their dogs? they won't be getting their walks and some will end up PTS or in rescues. Even worse for their owners, they themselves will be dead!! plus of course their grieving friends and families, Oh and not forgetting the healthworkers who have had to risk their lives to care for them as they die. 

Some of those CV deaths could have occurred because people disregarded the lockdown and travelled to places when they thought they were safe. 
It is not about extra traffic outside people's front doors it is about life and death. 

I expect to have the usual sarcastic reply. Some people will like your reply, they will write applauding you. Many, post or not, will simply regard it as selfish. 
Dogs are important but human lives are just as important. Dogs will suffer during this with limited exercise  but they will survive. Humans will die.


----------



## {97702} (2 April 2020)

There appears to be a weird assumption by some users on the forum that just because I question things, it means I’m not complying and am flagrantly putting others at risk on a daily basis. It’s come up before on this thread, and now Paddy is suggesting it again.

For the record, I haven’t actually been out of my house since Sunday as I have CV-type symptoms and I feel like rubbish, so I’ve been in bed for 90% of the time. My dogs have been limited to going out in the garden, and absolutely they have survived (not sure the lawn will do!) 

I’ll say it again - just because I may disagree with something, it doesn’t mean that I’m going to blatantly ignore it? Why on earth would I? Hopefully the more we all comply with regulations, the quicker this will be over with.  But I AM allowed to say that I disagree, because we live in a democracy and that’s what it’s all about isn’t it?


----------



## ester (2 April 2020)

Ah I don't watch Andrew Marr (or anything atm!) so if it's not written down it's not there. 
running for half an hour or cycling for 45 minutes really isn't very much and I am only moderately fit. I guess Mr Gove must be less so . I'm yet to actually pass anyone on the bike.


----------



## palo1 (2 April 2020)

Tiddlypom said:



			The flaw in your argument, which others have pointed out, is that too many people have had the same idea of the same ‘quiet‘ places to go to in order to escape from the crowds. They have swarmed to the same destinations and hey, ho, many ‘quieter’ areas have become much busier. Plus the local shops have been denuded of stock by the day trippers.

It’s not long since the mad mass weekend exodus immediately previous to lock down. Understandably, both the police and the public have been feeling their way since then to work things out for the best.
		
Click to expand...

It is really difficult.  The National Park that we live on the edge of (Brecon Beacons) is now closed to everyone though I know that very local folk are able to get out for a walk but it seems such a waste tbh.  We could walk up into the park and 'sneak in' (we won't !!) but we think it would be so much better if the main (most popular) car parks had a visitor restriction on - perhaps the NPs could request a 'booked' time for particular car registration numbers and allocate access slots of 2 hours per vehicle or something.  As most visitors use quite public parking this could be quite easily monitored and those folk who park in more isolated places are not likely to be or cause a problem surely?  Our suggestion could be monitored relatively easily or could recruit volunteers to monitor the parking - with fines for those abusing it.  I know that kind of thing can take time to put in place but it would be so much better for everyone if it was possible to safely access the countryside I reckon.  I love it being so quiet but actually feel quite guilty about the way that families in the towns and cities must be feeling really desperate.  I am certain there are ways that limited and careful access to our National Parks could be organised. Perhaps I am overly idealistic though...


----------



## palo1 (2 April 2020)

Levrier said:



			There appears to be a weird assumption by some users on the forum that just because I question things, it means I’m not complying and am flagrantly putting others at risk on a daily basis. It’s come up before on this thread, and now Paddy is suggesting it again.

For the record, I haven’t actually been out of my house since Sunday as I have CV-type symptoms and I feel like rubbish, so I’ve been in bed for 90% of the time. My dogs have been limited to going out in the garden, and absolutely they have survived (not sure the lawn will do!)

I’ll say it again - just because I may disagree with something, it doesn’t mean that I’m going to blatantly ignore it? Why on earth would I? Hopefully the more we all comply with regulations, the quicker this will be over with.  But I AM allowed to say that I disagree, because we live in a democracy and that’s what it’s all about isn’t it?
		
Click to expand...

I hope you are feeling better soon Lev.  I think that the harsher the restrictions are the more likely people will be to try to get round them in the long term.  It's feasible to have a more or less complete lockdown for a few weeks but when that becomes longer I think it will be very, very difficult - especially because we live in a very individualistic liberal democracy.


----------



## dogatemysalad (2 April 2020)

In the midst of a pandemic, it's not possible for the government to make individual caveats for those who want to justify using a car for walking in the countryside. I think they're probably busy ensuring that everyone has some sort of income, food and a roof over their heads at the moment.
For a while, everyone has to make changes and put public health first. If we can follow the spirit of the current restrictions, rather than trying to get round the rules because as an individual, it doesn't seem to matter.
If there's a positive from this, it's that our beautiful woods, moors, lakes, mountains and beaches are being given a chance to breathe and recover. I'd vote for an annual 3 week shut down of our most popular national parks in March to give the environment a break in these over populated tines.


----------



## paddy555 (2 April 2020)

Levrier said:



			There appears to be a weird assumption by some users on the forum that just because I question things, it means I’m not complying and am flagrantly putting others at risk on a daily basis. It’s come up before on this thread, and now Paddy is suggesting it again.
		
Click to expand...

 I was working on your posts 47 and 62 of a week ago when you said you were driving 10 mins down the road. Not sure why you would write that if you were not.


----------



## Amymay (2 April 2020)

We were all driving down the bloomin road a week ago....


----------



## DressageCob (2 April 2020)

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/explainers-52106843


----------



## Smitty (2 April 2020)

_#_


Amymay said:



			We were all driving down the bloomin road a week ago....
		
Click to expand...

Umm, I wasn't!


----------



## {97702} (2 April 2020)

paddy555 said:



			I was working on your posts 47 and 62 of a week ago when you said you were driving 10 mins down the road. Not sure why you would write that if you were not.
		
Click to expand...

Please see post 81 😊


----------



## Amymay (2 April 2020)

Smitty said:



_#_


Umm, I wasn't!
		
Click to expand...

And I have resumed doing so today.


----------



## {97702} (2 April 2020)

Amymay said:



			And I have resumed doing so today.
		
Click to expand...

So are we allowed to drive short distances to walk now? I can’t as I’m self isolating until Sunday, but the big greyhound is going loopy so it would be great to do some decent walks with him when I’m able....


----------



## Tiddlypom (2 April 2020)

Levrier said:



			So are we allowed to drive short distances to walk now?
		
Click to expand...

Yes. There has been a steady drip feed from the government as to what is/is not acceptable re why/how long for you are permitted to leave your home, but as of now short car journeys to local areas are permitted.


----------



## Amymay (2 April 2020)

It would appear tat there is nothing to stop us. So I shall resume my short drive to my favourite secluded spots.


----------



## JennBags (2 April 2020)

Tiddlypom said:



			Yes. There has been a steady drip feed from the government as to what is/is not acceptable re why/how long for you are permitted to leave your home, but as of now short car journeys to local areas are permitted.
		
Click to expand...

They always have been allowed, but some police forces have overreacted and been draconian.


----------



## {97702} (2 April 2020)

Yay good news, thanks all! I’m not sure who is going more stir crazy this week, me or the dogs 🙄😂


----------



## Amymay (2 April 2020)

JennBags said:



			They always have been allowed, but some police forces have overreacted and been draconian.
		
Click to expand...

Dyfed Powys Police being just one force.  They ticketed me this afternoon 🤨


----------



## JennBags (2 April 2020)

Amymay said:



			Dyfed Powys Police being just one force.  They ticketed me this afternoon 🤨
		
Click to expand...

I hope you argued it with them!  It's not legal to do that, you are allowed out.


----------



## Amymay (2 April 2020)

JennBags said:



			I hope you argued it with them!  It's not legal to do that, you are allowed out.
		
Click to expand...

I refused to take it and told they weren’t following guidelines and that I was.  We’ll see what happens


----------



## Cahill (2 April 2020)

https://www.dannykruger.org.uk/news...93Ums4-8EQPr_rcIIPZOijCY0EkoCz6SladKUb_8FFgUI 

saw this today.


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (2 April 2020)

JennBags said:



			I hope you argued it with them!  It's not legal to do that, you are allowed out.
		
Click to expand...

Our local police are only ticketing those who park in closed car parks  (yes, they keep moving barriers) blocking highway junctions or parking in unethical places


----------



## ycbm (2 April 2020)

Amymay said:



			I refused to take it and told they weren’t following guidelines and that I was.  We’ll see what happens
		
Click to expand...


Well done Amymay!


----------



## JennBags (2 April 2020)

Amymay said:



			I refused to take it and told they weren’t following guidelines and that I was.  We’ll see what happens
		
Click to expand...

Good for you! I'd be fighting it all the way, we are not living in a police state. Yet.


----------



## splashgirl45 (2 April 2020)

well i am going to do the 5 min drive to my local park and walk my dogs from tomorrow.  i am an oldie and have dodgy hips and back and the only walks direct from home involve hills and uneven going,, im fine going down but its really difficult going up.  my local park is on the level and is mostly man made paths so pretty even...hopefully that wont be frowned upon...


----------



## JennBags (2 April 2020)

splashgirl45 said:



			well i am going to do the 5 min drive to my local park and walk my dogs from tomorrow.  i am an oldie and have dodgy hips and back and the only walks direct from home involve hills and uneven going,, im fine going down but its really difficult going up.  my local park is on the level and is mostly man made paths so pretty even...hopefully that wont be frowned upon...
		
Click to expand...

Hopefully they won't have closed the car park, they've started doing that round here.


----------



## ycbm (2 April 2020)

Here too. All shut.  Today we walked a disused railway track with a ton of space for distancing and had to park on a road (we had gone out to shop for food).  Track was deserted and car park sealed off. 

.


----------



## splashgirl45 (2 April 2020)

JennBags said:



			Hopefully they won't have closed the car park, they've started doing that round here.
		
Click to expand...

if they have closed it there are plenty of places for me to park but as i have an annual  permit which i have paid for i hope i can use the car park..


----------



## ester (2 April 2020)

plenty round here are driving to dog walk walk, not proper car parks just the ends of droves where you can usually park 2 or 3 up.


----------



## Amymay (2 April 2020)

Matt Hancock apparently said on Question Time it was ok for people to get in their car and drive to take their dog for a walk.


----------



## ester (2 April 2020)

So in future you can just whip out iplayer .


----------



## Amymay (3 April 2020)

ester said:



			So in future you can just whip out iplayer .
		
Click to expand...

It’s towards the end at about 53 minutes.


----------



## alibali (3 April 2020)

It always has been permitted to drive a short distance to exercise providing you avoid crowded areas and take sensible social distancing precautions like not touching gates and follow the country code like avoiding lambing sheep. In other words stay local and use common sense. 

One of the most unfortunate sides of this situation is the guidelines could have been set out more clearly, this has lead to people interpreting the guidelines to suit what they think they ought to say rather than what they do say. Then chastising others who are actually complying carefully, lots and lots of social media shaming going on with no good reason. A situation not helped by several police forces acting well beyond their remit. 

Of course the shameful scenes at Snowdonia (and elsewhere) must be prevented however not to the exclusion of allowing people to travel to their NEAREST safe exercise area. If everyone stays as local as they can then that removes the potential for overcrowding. So I'm happy for police to stop and question me when I'm driving to walk my dog, when they discover I'm driving less than 2 miles I wouldn't expect them to take action. However if I was stopped 10 miles away from home I would expect action to be taken, as I know for a fact there are many safe exercise areas nearer my house.


----------



## meleeka (3 April 2020)

MurphysMinder said:



			I can't  believe how many strangers have been walking and cycling round the lanes here.   That includes numerous people using the footpath across the horses field .  I'm wondering if you can attack train horses 😝
		
Click to expand...

You should buy a Shetland 😀


----------



## Tiddlypom (3 April 2020)

Amymay said:



			Matt Hancock apparently said on Question Time it was ok for people to get in their car and drive to take their dog for a walk.
		
Click to expand...

I’m glad that you found that soundbite, I knew that a government bod had clarified that driving short distances to walk was acceptable, but I couldn’t then find the source again.

It’s been a continual drip feed of tweaks to the guidelines and tbh I’m not surprised that the police are finding it difficult to keep up with what’s allowed and what’s not. I’m still anticipating full lockdown, but I hope that I’m wrong.


----------



## hobo (3 April 2020)

Just a thought for those that are having to drive a short distance to walk with or without a dog carry something with your address may help calm police if you get stopped. 
I though quite quickly in to the crisis I am so glad that normally people do not bother to go tramping around the countryside and are happy on their phones ect!!


----------



## meleeka (3 April 2020)

On my way back from the yard last night at around 8.45pm I noticed there were far more cars on the road than there have been lately.  I do hope the novelty of it all isn’t wearing off for some


----------



## Cahill (3 April 2020)

meleeka said:



			On my way back from the yard last night at around 8.45pm I noticed there were far more cars on the road than there have been lately.  I do hope the novelty of it all isn’t wearing off for some 

Click to expand...

well around here the shops close at 8pm.....judging by the amount of poo on one short local walk i think people doing a quick evening walk and leaving their sh $ T.


----------



## Bradsmum (3 April 2020)

Amymay I think the Welsh guidelines differ to other parts of the U.K.  OH has informed me that Welsh government have stipulated that you can't drive somewhere to walk your dog - might be worth checking. This is where having different governing bodies within the UK makes it confusing and stupid.


----------



## splashgirl45 (3 April 2020)

JennBags said:



			Hopefully they won't have closed the car park, they've started doing that round here.[/QUOTE

i went to the park and not only was the car park open they have stopped charging so its now free UFN and anyone who has already purchased a permit will have the extra days added on when they next purchase one,,it was lovely to walk on the flat even tracks again...
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Tiddlypom (3 April 2020)

Latest drip feed of information, this time reported on tonights BBC 6 o’clock news. Matt Hancock says that up to a 5 minute drive from home in order to exercise is acceptable.


----------



## Amymay (3 April 2020)

Bradsmum said:



			Amymay I think the Welsh guidelines differ to other parts of the U.K.  OH has informed me that Welsh government have stipulated that you can't drive somewhere to walk your dog - might be worth checking. This is where having different governing bodies within the UK makes it confusing and stupid.
		
Click to expand...

The Welsh Government do have different guidelines, you’re right. Although Gwent Police made a statement on the Welsh news tonight saying there was no issue with a short drive to exercise. So go figure 🤷🏻‍♀️
I’m feeling very meh about it all 😒 (rather selfishly)


----------



## {97702} (3 April 2020)

Oh the irony......based on all the shit I’ve been getting on this thread when I’ve not actually done anything 🙄


----------



## JennBags (3 April 2020)

splashgirl45 said:



			i went to the park and not only was the car park open they have stopped charging so its now free UFN and anyone who has already purchased a permit will have the extra days added on when they next purchase one,,it was lovely to walk on the flat even tracks again...
		
Click to expand...

That's good!
Round here they seem to have closed all the dog walkers car parks. Seems pretty pointless to me, people just park on the road around instead.


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (3 April 2020)

Tiddlypom said:



			Latest drip feed of information, this time reported on tonights BBC 6 o’clock news. Matt Hancock says that up to a 5 minute drive from home in order to exercise is acceptable.
		
Click to expand...

Lol, all our open spaces car parks are closed off so local roads are being used much to the annoyance of local residents  - who cant get in or out (not fun if they have done long hours at work) and to the irritation of local police who keep getting called out to move the blithering idiots.


----------



## ester (3 April 2020)

I wonder if 5 minutes will mean a drive as fast as you can situation if you're 7 minutes away . 
People do seem to be driving like tits atm anyway, not that many on the road but I don't trust most of the ones who are.


----------



## splashgirl45 (3 April 2020)

luckily i am less than 5 mins away so can take my time


----------



## Moobli (4 April 2020)

meleeka said:



			You should buy a Shetland 😀
		
Click to expand...

You can have one of mine 😂


----------



## Penny Less (5 April 2020)

If we have a total ban on exercise what will dog owners  do ?


----------



## CorvusCorax (5 April 2020)

We'll just have to manage like everyone else.


----------

